# [Sujet unique] Les mémoires



## macinside (9 Octobre 2005)

Ce sujet est dédié a toutes vos questions sur les mémoires, ce sera votre sujet unique, n'oubliez pas de vous reférer a ce sujet avant toutes questions et merci d'éviter de créer de nouveaux sujets


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Salut!

On me propose une barette de ram 512 Mo à 40 euro.
Voici les spécifications

Description		 

RAM pour iBook blanc ou Powerbook G4 titanium ou iMac flat 1 ghz
Marque Kingston, réf. KTA-PBG4/512
Equivalent Apple M8631LL/A
Neuve


Cette barette est-elle compatible avec mon ibook (le dernier en 14")
Est-ce une bonne affaire??


----------



## carter (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
je voulai savoir comment se présenté la ram du ibook (le tout nouveau)
on m'a dit qu'il y a deux slots dans lesquels il y a deux barettes de 256 dont une est soudée...Est-ce bien le cas?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

le sujet mis en lien ne tiens pas compte des nouveaux ibook(ce qui m'interesse)

Quelqu'un peut il donc répondre à ma question???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/configurator/PartsInfo.asp?ktcpartno=KTA-PBG4/512

c'est ce qu'on me propose....
est-ce compatible avec le nouvel ibook 14"?


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2005)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> On me propose une barette de ram 512 Mo à 40 euro.
> Voici les spécifications
> ...




Commence par donner le type exactement de mémoire : dimm ou so-dimm ? SD-RAM ou DDR-RAM ? PC 100, 133, 2100, 2700  ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

je n'y connais rien en mémoire...

j'ai mis le lien du site constructeur! apparement c'est des so dimm


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2005)

Tomy(c'est bien trouv&#233 a dit:


> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/configurator/PartsInfo.asp?ktcpartno=KTA-PBG4/512
> 
> c'est ce qu'on me propose....
> est-ce compatible avec le nouvel ibook 14"?



il manque les caract&#233;ristiques donc aucune id&#233;e 

surtout quand j'en cherchants avec leurs outils tu aurais trouv&#233; cette page


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2005)

carter a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je voulai savoir comment se présenté la ram du ibook (le tout nouveau)
> on m'a dit qu'il y a deux slots dans lesquels il y a deux barettes de 256 dont une est soudée...Est-ce bien le cas?




le sujet est a jour


----------



## melshow (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai achet&#233; une barrette 1go pour mon Ibook 1,42ghz. La barrette est reconnue par le portable mais a chaques red&#233;marage de la machine la barrette n'ai plus reconnue. J'ai dej&#224; proceder a un &#233;change standard mais cel&#224; n'a rien changer. Il s'agit d'une Dane elec DDR 266 PC2100.
Sur la page concerant ma machine vous parler de mettre de la PC 2700. Cela va t'il r&#233;soudre mon probleme?


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

Oui.

Normalement l'iBook 1,42GHz tourne avec de la PC2700 à 333MHz, mais il devrait tout de même accepter ta barrette, mais l'ensemble devra alors tourné à la fréquence la plus faible (c'est-à-dire 266MHz).

Mieux vaut prendre une barrette de même fréquence, et de préférence une marque connue (Kingston par exemple, beaucoup plus chère mais garantie à vie quoi qu'il arrive  C'est surtout avantageux pour les PC en vérité... Donc à toi de voir).


----------



## melshow (14 Octobre 2005)

Merci de ta reponse rapide je vais tenter de changer ma DANE ELEC PC2100 par une PC2700.
Le truc c'est que l'ai prise chez Macway et qu'ils n'ont que de la DANE ELEC.
A plus.


----------



## sebneb (18 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous !!!
je voudrais savoir quelle RAM choisir pour mon PB G4 15" combo (1.5GHz)

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...=273&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=0&od=nom&show=0&nbf=4

j'ai mis un lien où j'ai trouvé des RAM mais je ne sais pas laquelle est la plus fiable donc si vous savez...
@+


----------



## iDiot (18 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous !!!
> je voudrais savoir quelle RAM choisir pour mon PB G4 15" combo (1.5GHz)
> 
> http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...=273&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=0&od=nom&show=0&nbf=4
> ...



Regarde les caractéristique de ton modèle et fais ton choix


----------



## Tox (18 Octobre 2005)

J'&#233;viterais surtout la m&#233;moire g&#233;n&#233;rique. Personnellement, j'ai utilis&#233; des barrettes Kingston avec succ&#232;s sur mon iBook et mon Toshiba.


----------



## maxd (20 Octobre 2005)

bonjour a tous,
ca y est j'ai mon powerbook qui est arrivé,
j'ai acheté sur le refurb ca a mis du tps mais il est maintenant arrivé et pour le moment
j'en suis vraiment tres tres content.....
je voudrais augmenter la ram,mon pb (la révision de janvier 2005) est livré avec 512 sur un seul slot je voudrais donc ajouter une barette de 1G0
que pensez vous de celle la?

Memoire Dane-Elec 1go Sodimm Ddr 333 Pc2700 - Garantie 10 Ans 160 euros chez macway

est t'elle de bonne qualité?? puis acheter les yeux fermés??

une autre question quelle est la difference entre PC2100 et 2700?

merci d'avance pour vos reponses


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

Personnellement, je préfère la Kingston, garantie à vie et il reprenne la mémoire si elle a malencontreusement grillé sans rien demander  

Mais je ne connais pas du tout la Dane-Elec. 

La PC2700 est plus rapide que la PC2100 (333MHz de fréquence RAM, 166MHz de fréquence FSB et un débit de 2,7Go/s contre 266MHz de RAM, 133MHz de FSB et un débit de 2,1Go/s pour la 2100).


----------



## kintama (20 Octobre 2005)

salut j'ai un petit problème alors j'ai un ibook 12 700MHZ et je veu rajouter de la ram<petit problème j'ai déjà acheté la barette et je voudrais savoir si je peu la mettre il s'agit d'une PNY 512 PC2700 SODIMM DDR merci:rose:


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2005)

kintama a dit:
			
		

> salut j'ai un petit problème alors j'ai un ibook 12 700MHZ et je veu rajouter de la ram<petit problème j'ai déjà acheté la barette et je voudrais savoir si je peu la mettre il s'agit d'une PNY 512 PC2700 SODIMM DDR merci:rose:




non


----------



## BBen (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je compte m'acheter une des nouveaux PowerBook.

Quelle est exactement la spécification de la mémoire nécessaire ? 

Je suis allé sur MacWay, et j'ai vu ceci : 
"Memoire 1go Ddr2- 533 (Pc2-4200) Pour New Imac /Pm G5 Compatible Mac Et Pc"

Est-ce la bonne mémoire pour les PowerBook ? A quoi correspond le "533" dans les spécifications ? (car si c'est la Fréquence, la mémoire doit être cadencée à 333 MHz, si j'en crois l'apple store...).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## superyoyo (26 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> Normalement l'iBook 1,42GHz tourne avec de la PC2700 &#224; 333MHz, mais il devrait tout de m&#234;me accepter ta barrette, mais l'ensemble devra alors tourn&#233; &#224; la fr&#233;quence la plus faible (c'est-&#224;-dire 266MHz).
> 
> Mieux vaut prendre une barrette de m&#234;me fr&#233;quence, et de pr&#233;f&#233;rence une marque connue (Kingston par exemple, beaucoup plus ch&#232;re mais garantie &#224; vie quoi qu'il arrive  C'est surtout avantageux pour les PC en v&#233;rit&#233;... Donc &#224; toi de voir).



Ce n'est pas totalement vrai, des fois il vaut mieux prendre une barette dont la fr&#233;quence est plus &#233;lev&#233;e que la fr&#233;quence recommand&#233;e. J'en veux pour preuve mon exp&#233;rience avec de la m&#233;moire Corsair. J'ai un iBook 12" 1.2 GHz, et j'avais pris de la PC2100 comme recommand&#233;e par Apple, r&#233;sultat : 3 plantages de suite. Je suis pass&#233; &#224; de la PC 3200 (et oui carr&#233;ment) et depuis lors, je n'ai plus aucun probl&#232;me.


----------



## iDiot (26 Octobre 2005)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas totalement vrai, des fois il vaut mieux prendre une barette dont la fréquence est plus élevée que la fréquence recommandée. J'en veux pour preuve mon expérience avec de la mémoire Corsair. J'ai un iBook 12" 1.2 GHz, et j'avais pris de la PC2100 comme recommandée par Apple, résultat : 3 plantages de suite. Je suis passé à de la PC 3200 (et oui carrément) et depuis lors, je n'ai plus aucun problème.



As-tu essayé plusieurs barettes PC2100? 

Ton problème venait d'une barette de PC2100 défectueuse. 

Et malgré tout, ta PC3200 tournera à la fréquence de la PC2100 sur ton iBook.


----------



## rwan (5 Novembre 2005)

juste pour dire que je vien d'installer une barrette 512mo sodimm pc133 DANE ELECT achetée rue mongallet a 109¤. 
Et ca marche nickel; une nouvelle jeunesse pour mon tita 667 dvi


----------



## lumino (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si mon choix d'achat de Ram pour un PowerBook G4 15-inch 1.0Ghz, est OK.
PNY SODIMM 512 Mo DDR-SDRAM PC2700 - 333MHz - 200 broches, le souci c'est les 200 broches, je n'ai pas bien compris le système des broches.

Merci bien,

Lumino


----------



## osmose34 (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acquis depuis plusieurs mois maintenant un iBook 14", qui me fait adorer Apple davantage.. J'ai installé une DDR SODIMM sans marque 512 Mo DDR333, mais je souhaiterais mettre de la SODIMM CORSAIR 512 mais en DDR 400.. (parce que je n'ai que ça..)
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si je peux sans altérer mon matériel, jusqu'à le rendre unitilisable.. Voyez ? 
Je préfererais avoir de la Corsair plutôt que de la sans marque..

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses..

Bye
Osmose


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2005)

osmose34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai acquis depuis plusieurs mois maintenant un iBook 14", qui me fait adorer Apple davantage.. J'ai installé une DDR SODIMM sans marque 512 Mo DDR333, mais je souhaiterais mettre de la SODIMM CORSAIR 512 mais en DDR 400.. (parce que je n'ai que ça..)
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si je peux sans altérer mon matériel, jusqu'à le rendre unitilisable.. Voyez ?
> ...



Deux remarques : si ton iBook fonctionne bien avec la ram actuelle, tu n'as vraiment pas besoin d'envisager un changement. En effet, la stabilité d'OS X est telle, que détecter un problème de mémoire est assez facile. Si ton ordi ne fait pas de KP, c'est que tout va bien 

En ce qui concerne la mémoire plus rapide, j'ai toujours appliqué l'adage qui peut le plus peut le moins. Donc une barrette plus rapide qu'un contrôleur mémoire devrait être adaptable. Mon iBook fonctionne avec une barrette DDR333 pour un contrôleur DDR266. Attention, l'inverse n'est pas vrai. Toutefois, il se pourrait qu'une barrette, même Corsair, pose des problèmes de stabilité ; la mémoire est souvent question de loterie. C'est la raison de ma première remarque.


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2005)

lumino a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si mon choix d'achat de Ram pour un PowerBook G4 15-inch 1.0Ghz, est OK.
> PNY SODIMM 512 Mo DDR-SDRAM PC2700 - 333MHz - 200 broches, le souci c'est les 200 broches, je n'ai pas bien compris le système des broches.
> ...


Il s'agit des contacts entre le slot et la barrette. Pour la DDR sdram sodimm, on parle de 200 broches, alors que, par exemple, pour de la sdram sodimm toute simple (single rate), on parle de 144 broches. 

Dans ton cas, il te faudra être plus précis quant à ton modèle de portable, car il existe deux versions de PB G4 15" 1GHz ; l'un en sdram sodimm 144 broches et l'autre en DDR sdram sodimm 200 broches.

Edit : je te renvoie à ce sujet pour t'y retrouver -> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110177


----------



## forzaxelah (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai un  PB G4 1,33Ghz et 512mo de mémoire.  Je suppose que c'est en 2*256. On ma dit que la DDR marchait mieux en DUAL. Le probleme c'est que j'ai envie d'avoir 1 GO de mémoire extensible pour 2go plus tard.
J'utilise tout ce qui est produit Office, Photoshop et plusieur applis en mm tps, et avoir VPC en mm tps (avec win 2k car XP consomme trop de mémoire)

VOs conseils?

- prendre 2 fois 512 pour que la DDR en dual marche bien et que 1 ou 2 giga on ne voit pas trop la différence sauf au niveau du cout d'investissement :rateau:

- prendre Une barette de 1go direct pour aller à 2giga apres c'est vraiement trop bien meme si c'est cher

Quel choix feriez vous? 


Merki


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila mon petit PB 12" 1,33Ghz (11/2004), semble me réclamer quelques Mo de RAM supplémentaires pour faire tourner les applis (ex: finder, safari, mail, itunes, word, adium et edonkey en meme temps, of course).

Ma premiére question est la suivante : Aujourd'hui je suis à 512Mo (256 + 256) ... dois je faire un UP avec une barrette de 1Go (soit 1,256Go) ... ou est ce que pure "frime" et une 512Mo (soit 768Mo) suffit largement ????

Ma seconde question ... en fonction de votre réponse à la premiére ... quelle marque est la plus performante (Kingston, Corsair, Dane Elec, ...) à un prix raisonnable (max 200-250 neuros) ???

Merci d'avance


Ben et son PN


----------



## riton90 (14 Novembre 2005)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas totalement vrai, des fois il vaut mieux prendre une barette dont la fréquence est plus élevée que la fréquence recommandée. J'en veux pour preuve mon expérience avec de la mémoire Corsair. J'ai un iBook 12" 1.2 GHz, et j'avais pris de la PC2100 comme recommandée par Apple, résultat : 3 plantages de suite. Je suis passé à de la PC 3200 (et oui carrément) et depuis lors, je n'ai plus aucun problème.



Bonjour à tous,

Je vois que superyoyo a donc installé une barrette en PC3200 sur son ibook 1.2ghz, la meme operation est elle possible sur un ibook G4 933mghz?? En fait, la 3200 est souvent moins chere que la 2100 recommandée ou la 2700...
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## lumino (15 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit des contacts entre le slot et la barrette. Pour la DDR sdram sodimm, on parle de 200 broches, alors que, par exemple, pour de la sdram sodimm toute simple (single rate), on parle de 144 broches.
> 
> Dans ton cas, il te faudra être plus précis quant à ton modèle de portable, car il existe deux versions de PB G4 15" 1GHz ; l'un en sdram sodimm 144 broches et l'autre en DDR sdram sodimm 200 broches.
> 
> Edit : je te renvoie à ce sujet pour t'y retrouver -> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110177


Merci a Tox, 
Donc mon powerbook Alu 1Ghz accepte la RAM SODIMM 512 Mo DDR-SDRAM PC2700 - 333MHz - 200 broches. Voili!


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2005)

forzaxelah a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un PB G4 1,33Ghz et 512mo de mémoire. Je suppose que c'est en 2*256. On ma dit que la DDR marchait mieux en DUAL. Le probleme c'est que j'ai envie d'avoir 1 GO de mémoire extensible pour 2go plus tard.
> J'utilise tout ce qui est produit Office, Photoshop et plusieur applis en mm tps, et avoir VPC en mm tps (avec win 2k car XP consomme trop de mémoire)
> ...


A ma connaissance, les PB ne fonctionne pas en "dual channel". Donc, il vaut mieux investir dans une barrette 1 Go. Cela permettra une meilleure évolutivité.


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2005)

riton90 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vois que superyoyo a donc installé une barrette en PC3200 sur son ibook 1.2ghz, la meme operation est elle possible sur un ibook G4 933mghz?? En fait, la 3200 est souvent moins chere que la 2100 recommandée ou la 2700...
> Merci de votre aide.


Si tu reprends ce que j'ai déjà écrit, tu noteras qu'un contrôleur mémoire accepte généralement des barrettes de fréquences plus élevées. Sur mon iBook, j'utilise de la PC 2700.


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voila mon petit PB 12" 1,33Ghz (11/2004), semble me réclamer quelques Mo de RAM supplémentaires pour faire tourner les applis (ex: finder, safari, mail, itunes, word, adium et edonkey en meme temps, of course).
> 
> ...


Pour ta première question, lorsque j'avais 768 Mo, il me restait généralement une centaine de Mo lorsque j'avais ouvert itunes, mail, firefox, word, excel et powerpoint. Par pur luxe, j'ai maintenant 1280 Mo et j'avoue n'avoir jamais saturé la mémoire vive, mais mon utlisation est purement bureautique.

En ce qui concerne ta deuxième question, il n'y a pas de mémoire plus performante que d'autres, puisque le bus mémoire de ta machine n'est pas overclockable. Il s'agit donc uniquement de critères de compatibilité. J'ai constaté sur mon iBook avec deux barrettes de tailles différentes et d'usines différentes, que la Kingston dite générique en PC 2700 est totalement compatible avec mon portable. Que ce soit Corsair ou Kingston, le Go tourne actuellement autour des 145-150 euros en Suisse.


----------



## forzaxelah (15 Novembre 2005)

merci bcp TOX!!!!!


----------



## cameleone (21 Novembre 2005)

Vu sur le site Crucial : si l'on fait la recherche à partir des références machine, on tombe sur ceci 

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/MPa...ok+G4+1.33GHz+(12-inch+Display)&WSPN=CT368642

- si l'on fait la recherche à partir des références mémoire, on obtient :

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.Asp?IMODULE=CT12864X335

Mes faibles lumières me donneraient à penser que les deux produits sont identiques (mais pas leurs prix) ; fais-je erreur ?


----------



## Tox (21 Novembre 2005)

Kingston pratique la même politique : un produit garanti pour une référence machine exacte et un produit générique ; à la clé, une différence de prix sensible. Sur mon iBook, le produit générique fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## cameleone (21 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Kingston pratique la même politique : un produit garanti pour une référence machine exacte et un produit générique ; à la clé, une différence de prix sensible. Sur mon iBook, le produit générique fonctionne à merveille.



Et penses-tu qu'il y ait une réelle différence entre le produit garanti compatible et le produit générique ?


----------



## Tox (21 Novembre 2005)

Je crois qu'il s'agit surtout d'une question de facilité d'échange... Je sais que le fournisseur de mes barrettes Kingston "générique" ne me garantissait pas que cela fonctionne et semblait peut disposer à reprendre un produit dont les scellés avaient été déchirés. Je pense que si j'avais commandé le produit référencé pour mon portable, ce genre de question ne ce serait pas posé.


----------



## mickeyclub (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Une amie a commandé chez macway de la RAM pour son ibook G3 900 Mhz (les derniers sortis je crois avant le passage aux G4).
Dans le même temps, son ordi est parti en réparation pour changement de la carte mère.
Au retour, installation de la nouvelle RAM puis : écran qui se fige, ordi qui s'éteint brutalement, qui parfois met du temps à vouloir redémarrer.

Le problème est qu'on n'arrive pas refaire un changement de RAM dans l'autre sens : le clavier est coincé... Elle a mal du le remettre lors du premier changement. Evidemment, elle a aussi perdu le CD de test.

Alors est-ce que selon vous les problèmes apparus relèvent d'un problème de RAM non compatible ou bien la réparation de la carte mère ne s'est pas exactement passée comme prévu ?

En fonction de vos réponses, elle arrache le clavier ou l'amène à re-réparer ; c'est important  

Merci !


----------



## PommeQ (26 Novembre 2005)

Bien voila, j'ai recu ma Corsair Value PC2700 1024Mo ... et tout tourne impec sur mon PB 12" 1,33Ghz ... ca me permet de vous écrire !!!!
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Alors est-ce que selon vous les problèmes apparus relèvent d'un problème de RAM non compatible ou bien la réparation de la carte mère ne s'est pas exactement passée comme prévu ?
> 
> ...



Ce genre de problème (écran qui se fige) peut effectivement provenir de la mémoire, mais peut aussi concerner un problème hardware autre... Pour en avoir le coeur net, il faudra certainement enlever la barrette.

Sauf erreur, j'ai eu aussi une fois le problème du clavier coincé. Dans l'ordre, vérifier qu'il n'est pas verouillé (sur iBook G4, il y a une vis translucide), puis essayer ensuite de soulever le clavier au moyen d'un petit tournevis plat (sans forcer bien entendu) au niveau des loquets.


----------



## Bruno M (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Peut on ajouter soi-même de la mémoire à un Power book 15 de dernière génération ?

La mémoire ajoutée vient t elle en supplément des 512 Mo d'origine ? Ou en remplacemnt ?


Merci...


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2005)

Bruno M a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Peut on ajouter soi-même de la mémoire à un Power book 15 de dernière génération ?
> La mémoire ajoutée vient t elle en supplément des 512 Mo d'origine ? Ou en remplacemnt ?
> Merci...


Oui, on peut ajouter de la mémoire soi-même.

Oui, d'origine, un slot est utilisé et il reste donc encore un slot. Tu peux mettre au maximum 1 Go par slot. Soit, dans ton cas, en gardant la première barrette, 1,5 Go au maximum.


----------



## ninizaza (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour. 
J'ai un powerbook G4 12'' 1,33 Mhz acheté en septembre 2004. Il a 256 Mo. Je voudrais lui rajouter de la mémoire 512 ou 1Go. Chez Surcouf ils m'ont dit qu'il valait mieux prendre Danélec que Corsair.Que c'était plus compatible avec Mac. Qu'en pensez-vous? Deuxième interrogation: pour quel usage prendre plutôt 1Go que 512? Enfin vu que je suis assez maladroite, il vaut mieux que je la fasse installer ou c'est simple? Merci à tous.


----------



## PommeQ (29 Novembre 2005)

ninizaza a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> J'ai un powerbook G4 12'' 1,33 Mhz acheté en septembre 2004. Il a 256 Mo. Je voudrais lui rajouter de la mémoire 512 ou 1Go. Chez Surcouf ils m'ont dit qu'il valait mieux prendre Danélec que Corsair.Que c'était plus compatible avec Mac. Qu'en pensez-vous? Deuxième interrogation: pour quel usage prendre plutôt 1Go que 512? Enfin vu que je suis assez maladroite, il vaut mieux que je la fasse installer ou c'est simple? Merci à tous.



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut j'ai installé une Corsair Value 1024Mo et ca marche nickel.
Quant à l'installation c trés simple 4 coups de tournevis et hop.
Voili ... voilou

Pour info si quelqu'un est interessé par une 256 Mo SODIMM 2700 200 broches ... on me MP ;-)


----------



## lologhi (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une petite question: j'ai le dernier iBook 12' à 1,33Gz et je voudrais savoir si je peux ajouter de la mémoire du type : "Memoire 1go Sodimm Ddr2- 533 (Pc2-4200)" trouvé sur ici
Je la trouve pas bien chère pour 1Go, c'est conseillé ??

je comprends pas trop à quoi ça correspond et j'ai rien trouvé dans le forum... (je voudrais pas me faire taper sur les doigts :rose

D'avance merci et à bientôt.


----------



## cameleone (30 Novembre 2005)

Non, c'est de la ddr2, ça ne sera pas compatible avec ton iBook (c'est pour les nouveaux Powerbooks 15 et 17 pouces).

Il y a ça de pas trop cher en ce moment :

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/...mm-CRUCIAL-1-Go-PC2700-(-333MHz-)-CT12864X335

Edit : j'en ai commandé une il y a trois jours, elle était notée 'en stock" ; ma commande est en effet partie ce matin, mais l'article est à présent "sur commande"...


----------



## volabelle (30 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous!

j'ai une petite question:

j'ai un powerbook "HD" avec de la ddr2, j'ai rajouté un 1Go mais vaut il mieux le mettre dans le slot "reversed" ou "standard" (là ou il y a déjà la barrette apple)? est-ce  que cela joue sur les performances ou le temps d'acces à la mémoire, tout simplement?

 Je vous remercie tous infiniement


----------



## lologhi (1 Décembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est de la ddr2, ça ne sera pas compatible avec ton iBook (c'est pour les nouveaux Powerbooks 15 et 17 pouces).
> 
> Il y a ça de pas trop cher en ce moment :
> 
> http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/memoire-so-dimm/1-memoire-so-dimm/31783/memoire-DDR-So-Dimm-CRUCIAL-1-Go-PC2700-(-333MHz-)-CT12864X335



C'est bien dommage, mais effectivemant ton lien n'est pas non plus trop excessif, plus qu'à avoir des sous... :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iBook 12" 800Mhz avec 256 Mo de ram. il s'agit de ddr sdram pc 2100 (128Mo soudés et 128 dans un autre slot).
Lors de ma visite au cami, on m'a dit que la maximum que je pouvais rajouter était une barette de 512Mb (-> 640Mb), or sur leurs site, en regardant la ram compatible avec mon iBook, je constate que je peux acheter une barette de 1Go!!!!

Pour finir, que puis-je mettre et ne pas mettre? Et dans le cas ou je ne pourrais pas ajouter 1Go, pq? n'y a t'il pas moyen de passer outre cette limite?

Merci!


----------



## fentuz (12 Décembre 2005)

Salut

J'ai 2 barrettes qui me servent a rien:* 

Module Size: 512MB
Package: 200-pin SODIMM
Feature: DDR PC2100
Configuration: 64Meg x 64
DIMM Type: UNBUFFERED
Error Checking: NON-ECC
Speed: 266
SDRAM Timings: CL=2.5
Specs: DDR PC2100 &#8226; CL=2.5 &#8226; UNBUFFERED &#8226; NON-ECC &#8226; DDR266 &#8226; 2.5V &#8226; 64Meg x 64
et 

Module Size: 256MB
Package: 200-pin SODIMM
Feature: DDR PC2100
Configuration: 64Meg x 64
DIMM Type: UNBUFFERED
Error Checking: NON-ECC
Speed: 266
SDRAM Timings: CL=2.5
Specs: DDR PC2100 &#8226; CL=2.5 &#8226; UNBUFFERED &#8226; NON-ECC &#8226; DDR266 &#8226; 2.5V &#8226; 64Meg x 64
Est ce que je peux mettre ca sur un ibook? Comment ce mettent elles? trappe ou sous le clavier?

Dans 3 semaines, j'en achete un
*


----------



## cameleone (12 Décembre 2005)

D'après les caractéristiques, les deux devraient aller. Maintenant, il faut savoir que Mac Os X est un peu sourcilleux sur la Ram, et qu'il lui arrive de mal fonctionner avec certaines barettes. De quelle marque sont les tiennes ? Sachant qu'en général la Ram de marque (Crucial, Dane Elec, Corsair...) est mieux tolérée que d'autres.

Pour l'accès à la Ram : l'emplacement des barettes (2 en tout) se trouve sous le clavier (plus exactement sous une trappe à dévisser, elle-même placée sous le clavier, qu'il faut donc enlever, ainsi que la carte Airport express). Rassure-toi, c'est une opération très aisée et très bien décrite dans le manuel que tu auras avec ton iBook.


----------



## Tox (12 Décembre 2005)

Je me permets de rectifier : 1 seul emplacement mémoire. La première "barrette" est soudée.


----------



## cameleone (12 Décembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de rectifier : 1 seul emplacement mémoire. La première "barrette" est soudée.



Très juste...  Mais il y a bien deux barettes, même si l'une d'elles, celle d'origine, est inamovible.


----------



## Bruno M (14 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je viens d'acheter un PB 15 "dernier cri". Outre les problèmes de batteries (Apple m'en offre une nouvelle ar impossible de charger celle livrée avec le PB), je souhaite ajouter 1Go de mémoire pour passer de 512Mo à 1,5Go.

Les prx Apple sont prohibitifs.

Je cherche un bon magazin en ligneou sur Pris pour acheter la mémoire.

D'après le forum je dois acheter la mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-4200. Est ce exact.

merci à tous pour vos réponses.

A++


----------



## Tox (15 Décembre 2005)

C'est bien le bon type de mémoire pour la dernière génération de PB. Pour un magasin en ligne, le site de Crucial reste une référence...


----------



## Bruno M (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l réponse. Mais peut on acheter de france sur crucial. com ?

Quelqu'un a t il une expérience avec eux ....

A bientôt


----------



## jchirac (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Je viens de rajouter une barrette de 512 mo (kingston) dans mon ibook g4.
Je le rallume,tout se passe bien et tout a coup,frayeur !!!
Horreur malheur j'ai mis de la pc 3200 au lieu de la pc 2100.
Que pourrait t'il se passer ?
La quantitée de mémoire affichées est bien la bonne mais sera t'elle auss éfficace ?
Est ce que je ne risque pas de détériorer quelque chose ?

Merci de vos avis avisés


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

normalement elle est ralentie simplement a 2100. profite !


----------



## jchirac (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide et rassurante.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

allez t'as assez de ram, tu peux dissoudre


----------



## Tox (17 Décembre 2005)

Bruno M a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour l réponse. Mais peut on acheter de france sur crucial. com ?
> 
> ...



Ce que je peux affirmer, c'est que cela a très bien fonctionné pour moi en Suisse. A priori, si cela joue en territoire helvétique, cela devrait se passer au mieux en territoire européen.


----------



## Gobiot (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
j'ai un iBook G4 933MHz avec 256Mo de DDR que j'ai acheté en 2003.
Je voulais savoir quelle était la différence entre le modèle de mémoire "[FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica] 									Module de mémoire Apple - 512 Mo DDR266 SO-DIMM (PC2100), 200 broches " que recommande Apple pour mon iBook et le[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica] " Module de mémoire Apple - 512 Mo DDR266 SO-DIMM (PC2100), 200 broches " qui est recommandé pour les iBook G4 12" et 14" 1GHz et 1,2GHz à part le prix?
Merci d'avance.
a+
gobiot
[/FONT]


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2005)

d'après ce que tu donne ... aucune différence


----------



## Gobiot (18 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est ce que je me dit aussi mais peut être qu'avec les nouveaux iBook la taille des barrettes a évoluée?
(ps: y a 50¤ d'écart entre les 2 quand même!!!)
       sur le site officiel d'Apple.


----------



## Yoz (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.

 Je possède un Powerbook G4 1ghz ( ALU firewire 800 ). Il est équipé de 512 mo de mémoire, et c'est de plus en plus juste pour moi ouvrir plusieurs fichiers RAW. Je perds du temps...et c'est trop précieux.
 Bref j'aimerais savoir à quel prix et quels sont les choses à prendre en compte pour faire une bonne upgrade de RAM sur mon ptit bijoux.

 1go = ? ¤ 
 1,5 go = ? ¤
 2 go = ? ¤

 Vaut-il mieux que je rajoute une barrete de 512 ? ou direct une de 1go ? Ou le prix vaut il assez la peine pr revendre ma 512 et reprendre deux de 1 GO ?

 Je pédale dans la semoule pour ce choix. Je pense qu'une upgrade vaut largement la peine surtout que je n ai pas les moyens d investirs dans une future machine plus à la page. 


 Un grand merci à ceux qui me liront. 
 A bientôt !


----------



## PommeQ (2 Janvier 2006)

Yoz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.
> 
> Je possède un Powerbook G4 1ghz ( ALU firewire 800 ). Il est équipé de 512 mo de mémoire, et c'est de plus en plus juste pour moi ouvrir plusieurs fichiers RAW. Je perds du temps...et c'est trop précieux.
> Bref j'aimerais savoir à quel prix et quels sont les choses à prendre en compte pour faire une bonne upgrade de RAM sur mon ptit bijoux.
> ...



Perso, j'opterai pour une barette de 1Go dans un premier temps ... avec 1,5Go de RAM tu verras deja la difference ... aprés 2 Go je suis pas persuadé de l'utilité (à voir avec ton utilisation ??).
L'avantage c'est qu'avec 150-170 neuros tu fais un bon petit upgrade sans "perdre" ta 512 Mo ... qui d'occase ne vaut pas grand chose compte tenu du prix du neuf.


----------



## Virpeen (3 Janvier 2006)

Après avoir acheté un PowerBook G4 17" sur le refurb, j'ai voulu acheter une barrette de mémoire supplémentaire de 1 Go... 
Bien sûr, j'ai recherché le meilleur rapport qualité/prix du moment et je pense ne pas être tombée bien loin : 
Kingston 1GB PC2700 SODIMM pour... 123,70 ¤ !!!!! 

Si ça vous intéresse, voici le lien : SudComputer 

Bonne communication, envoi rapide... et ça fonctionne du feu de Dieu ! :love:


----------



## Yoz (3 Janvier 2006)

le prix a l air tres attractif ! et pr la mise en place dans ma machine qu'est ce qu il en est ?


----------



## Virpeen (4 Janvier 2006)

Yoz a dit:
			
		

> le prix a l air tres attractif ! et pr la mise en place dans ma machine qu'est ce qu il en est ?


Tu peux utiliser le configurateur du site Kingston pour savoir quelle mémoire il te faut exactement et ensuite retourner sur le site de SudComputer afin de savoir s'ils la vendent...

Pour ma part, je n'avais aussi que 512 Mo de ram sur mon PB et le fait de passer à 1,5 Go le rend beaucoup plus réactif, y'a pas à dire !  (m'enfin, heureusement...  )


----------



## kertruc (9 Janvier 2006)

Salut

J'ai une barette de 2100. Puis-je la mettre dans mon iBook 12" 1,33 à la place d'une 2700 ?

Je sais que l'inverse est possible mais dans ce sens ça va marcher ? Et si oui, ça va pas ralentir ma machine ?

Merci


----------



## Tox (9 Janvier 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> J'ai une barette de 2100. Puis-je la mettre dans mon iBook 12" 1,33 à la place d'une 2700 ?
> 
> ...


La dernière génération d'iBook prend de la 2700. Tu risques donc de connaître des problèmes de stabilité avec une barrette moins rapide que le contrôleur de la carte-mère.


----------



## fentuz (9 Janvier 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> La dernière génération d'iBook prend de la 2700. Tu risques donc de connaître des problèmes de stabilité avec une barrette moins rapide que le contrôleur de la carte-mère.



Comme je l'ai mis plus haut j'ai 2 barrettes en Rab, de la PC2100 et PC2700... Sur crucial, ils conseillent de la 2700 et l'helpdesk apple m'a dit pareil pour les derniers iBooks

donc j'ai mis la pc2700 de 256mo plutot que la pc210 de 512mo


----------



## Marcibook12 (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je souhaite acheter un Ibook 12 1,33 GHz 1Go de mémoire vive et 80 Go de disque dur.
Ma question est la suivante, l'augmentation de mémoire vive (passage de 512 Mo à 1Go ) va t'elle diminuer l'autonomie de l'ibook ?


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2006)

Marcibook12 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je souhaite acheter un Ibook 12 1,33 GHz 1Go de mémoire vive et 80 Go de disque dur.
> Ma question est la suivante, l'augmentation de mémoire vive (passage de 512 Mo à 1Go ) va t'elle diminuer l'autonomie de l'ibook ?


Aucun impact sur la consommation de mon iBook (256 -> 768, puis 256 -> 1280) et logiquement, plus de mémoire devrait permettre de moins solliciter le disque dur... Donc, de manière très théorique, cela permettrait de diminuer très légèrement la consommation.


----------



## Hué (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un ami PCiste qui a récupéré une barette de 512 ram d'un imac et m'a gentillement proposé de me la donner. Seulement voilà, je ne sais pas  si une barette pour imac peut ètre installée sur un iBook!?? Et si oui, quelles caractéristiques dois-je vous donner pour savoir si elle est compatible??


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2006)

Hué a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un ami PCiste qui a récupéré une barette de 512 ram d'un imac et m'a gentillement proposé de me la donner. Seulement voilà, je ne sais pas  si une barette pour imac peut ètre installée sur un iBook!?? Et si oui, quelles caractéristiques dois-je vous donner pour savoir si elle est compatible??


Tu dois d'abord préciser de quel iMac et de quel iBook tu parles... Sinon, impossible de te donner la moindre information...


----------



## Ashernor (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour 
J'ai switcher il y a bientot un mois pour un PB 15" qui me convient parfaitement seulement j'aimerais lui rajouter 1 giga de ram pour etre tranquille et pour avoir une machine performante il me faut donc de la ddr2 celle d'apple est bien trop chere alors j'ai trouvé : 
http://www.ramshopping.fr/ram/MA220GA.html 
C'est 1 go de kingston apparament pour mon model de PB et j'aimerais savoir si je peux y aller les yeux fermés.
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Hué (12 Janvier 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois d'abord préciser de quel iMac et de quel iBook tu parles... Sinon, impossible de te donner la moindre information...




Moi j'ai un iBook G4 1,33. Et la barette était sur un iMac G3 mais (je n'en sais pas plus).
Je lui ai demandé de me la passer ça sera plus symple! J'aurais les références.


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2006)

Hué a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un iBook G4 1,33. Et la barette était sur un iMac G3 mais (je n'en sais pas plus).
> Je lui ai demandé de me la passer ça sera plus symple! J'aurais les références.


Cela ne sera malheureusement pas compatible...


----------



## akton (13 Janvier 2006)

bonjour a tous

   J'aimerais rajouter de la memoire dans tibook 1,33.

 j'hésite d'une part entre rajouter 512 et 1go mon hésitation est surtout par rapport à la différence de prix. Sachant que mon utilisation est pas mal video et FCP 5.
  Je me doute que rajouter 1go serait mieu, mais mon porte feuille fait aie.

 j'ai vu ça, ça n'a pas l'air mal: http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/...-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible---PC2700

  sinon je me demandais si ça valait le coup, comme j'ai vu que le générique pouvait des fois convenir, d'aller dans un mag d'info (je pense à exell, près de chez moi, qui vendait des macs avant) et de tester les memoires voir si yen une ki fonctionne.
  c jouable??, ça vaudrait vraiment le coup??

 voilà mes interrogations qui sont surtout celle de mon porte feuille en faite.

 rajout: en faite, je pense m'orienter vers une kingston 512 à 60¤, par contre dans un appelcenter on m'a dit que ça faisait sauter la garantie...

 merci


----------



## cameleone (13 Janvier 2006)

akton a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu ça, ça n'a pas l'air mal: http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/...-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible---PC2700



On en a déjà parlé sur les forums ; elle est très bien, elle tourne dans mon iBook depuis un peu plus d'un mois sans problèmes. D'autres en sont contents également.

Et aussi : non, ajouter/remplacer la ram ne fait PAS sauter la garantie.


----------



## Hué (13 Janvier 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Cela ne sera malheureusement pas compatible...




Ok tant pis... Merci du renseignement!


----------



## akton (13 Janvier 2006)

excusez moi mais combien de broches a besoin la mémoire de l'ibook, 1,33 pc 2700? 200 broches???


----------



## akton (14 Janvier 2006)

car le vendeur me dit que le nombre de vroches est important.

Sinon, je suis allé à macline de louvain la neuve, me disent pour 512 c'est 80¤ + 10¤ pour la mise en place car si c'est pas nous qui le faisons vous n'avez plus de garantie (connerie)

à Exell de louvain, c'est 60¤ et il monte gracieusement pour tester si elle marche tout de suite.

 où vais-je aller chercher ma mémoire?? j'ai ma petit idée a vrai dire...


----------



## Tox (14 Janvier 2006)

akton a dit:
			
		

> car le vendeur me dit que le nombre de vroches est important.
> 
> Sinon, je suis allé à macline de louvain la neuve, me disent pour 512 c'est 80¤ + 10¤ pour la mise en place car si c'est pas nous qui le faisons vous n'avez plus de garantie (connerie)
> 
> ...


Si tu remontes les différents messages, tu verras que les barrettes Kingston génériques sont très bien tolérées par les derniers portables Apple utilisant de la DDR.

En ce qui concerne le nombre de broches, il s'agit de 200 broches, soit le format standard des barrettes sodimm DDR.

Pour la taille de la barrette, à partir de 768 Mo de mémoire, pour une utilisation lambda, OS X tourne de manière très satisfaisante.


----------



## akton (14 Janvier 2006)

voilà j'ai porté la memoire de mon ibook à 1Go.

  La barette qui est rajouté est donc de 512mo de marque "takeMS" (je connaissais pas),
et c'est de la DDR400 pc3200.

  Voilà 15mn qu'elle est dedans et tout va bien.


----------



## Tox (14 Janvier 2006)

akton a dit:
			
		

> voilà j'ai porté la memoire de mon ibook à 1Go.
> 
> La barette qui est rajouté est donc de 512mo de marque "takeMS" (je connaissais pas),
> et c'est de la DDR400 pc3200.
> ...



Alors tu n'as plus qu'à modifier ta signature.


----------



## akton (14 Janvier 2006)

ah oui, c'est vrai la siganature  

  jy vais


----------



## achille22 (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

je vais prochainement récupérer un ibook G3 14pouces, auquel je voudrai rajouter de la ram histoire de le rendre un peu plus performant. 

La ram compatible serait de la sodimm pc133 144 broches, et voici ma question :

J'ai vu sur le sujet des compatibilités qu'il est écrit "taille baisse", j'imagine que ça correspond à ce que j'ai déjà vu comme "low profile"; qu'est ce que cela signifie exactement? Cela veut-il dire qu'il faut une ram aux caractéristiques particulières outre le nombre de broches et la norme...?

Autre question, plus générique, pensez vous qu'ily ait une réelle différence entre acheter de la générique et de la marque pour le ibook, ou est-ce juste une "loterie" comme certains disent?

Désolé si ces questions semblent évidentes, mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste et je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une réponse définitive ailleurs dans le forum. 

Merci


----------



## -Virginie- (19 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Je possède un ibook G4, acheté en Juillet 2004, à l'époque je n'avais pas voulu rajouter de mémoire, mais maintenant il semble de 256 mo ce soit parfois un peu léger. Bref je veux acheter un barette de 512, ou 1 Go si j'en trouve à moins de 200¤. Après avoir fait le tour de ce sujet et du manuel de mon ibook j'ai trouvé ça: 
http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/...---Compatible-PC2100---266-MHz#pr%E9sentation
Comme grosso-modo je n'y connais rien du tout en mémoire, je voulais quand même vos conseils: Est-ce que c'est effectivement ce type de mémoire qui conviendrait? 
La marque est-elle compatible avec Apple? Est-ce que certains ont déjà testé?
Et si ca ne marche pas, j'ai vu que certaines personnes avaient eu des problèmes genre écran qui se fige et tout ça, il n'y a pas de risque d'endomager le portable de façon irréversible en rajoutant de la mémoire, il suffira de l'enlever et tout redeviendra comme avant ou pas?
Voilà merci pour vos réponses, désolée si je pose des questions cons, mais je préfère m'informer avant!!

Pour info voila la configuration de mon ibook:
Modèle d?ordinateur:	iBook G4
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.07 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	256 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	133 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.8.5f0
  Numéro de série:	**************


----------



## cameleone (20 Janvier 2006)

Salut Virginie,

je te conseillerais plutôt celle-ci (même si celle que tu indiques devrait marcher également) :

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/...-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible---PC2700

Elle est moins chère ; je l'ai dans mon iBook depuis plus d'un mois, et je n'ai eu aucun problème. Seul hic : quand je l'ai commandée, elle était notée comme "disponible" (et en effet je l'ai reçue très rapidement) ; là, elle est "sur commande", donc ça risque de mettre beaucoup plus de temps...


----------



## ledurny (22 Janvier 2006)

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/memoire-so-dimm/1-memoire-so-dimm/12904/memoire-ddr-so-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible---PC2700

http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/memoire-so-dimm/1-memoire-so-dimm/12903/memoire-ddr-so-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible-PC2100---266-MHz#pr%E9sentation 

Pourquoi la PC2700 à 333Hz (139¤) est moins chere que la PC2100 à 266Hz (159¤) alors qu'elle à l'air meilleur. (À mes yeux de non connaisseur du moins)


----------



## Tox (22 Janvier 2006)

ledurny a dit:
			
		

> http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/memoire-so-dimm/1-memoire-so-dimm/12904/memoire-ddr-so-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible---PC2700
> 
> http://www.grosbill.com/fr/memoire/memoire-so-dimm/1-memoire-so-dimm/12903/memoire-ddr-so-dimm-DANE-ELEC-1024-Mo---Compatible-PC2100---266-MHz#pr%E9sentation
> 
> Pourquoi la PC2700 à 333Hz (139¤) est moins chere que la PC2100 à 266Hz (159¤) alors qu'elle à l'air meilleur. (À mes yeux de non connaisseur du moins)



Pour une simple raison d'offre et demande... La 2700 est un modèle facilement disponible. Les barrettes les plus anciennes commencent à se faire rares et donc augmentent avant de disparaître du marché.


----------



## maryflorre (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un powerbook 15 pouce, alu ou titanium, je sais pas, c qoi la différence??? eheh
Donc j'ai 512 et je fais de la vidéo sur final cut notamment, je veux augmenter ma ram mais on m'a dit q acheter 1 go ne servait pas forcément, que 512 serait pareil, est ce vrai???
Est ce que au dessus de 1 go, y aurait pas trop de différence? que me conseillez vous??
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!!
à bientot


----------



## -Virginie- (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup!
Et sinon autre petite question, je crois qu'il est clair qu'en rajoutant une barette de 512 à mes 256 de mémoire actuelle je verrais la différence, mais est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup pour une utlisation courante d'aller jusqu'à ajouter une barette d'1go, verrai-je encore une amélioration, ou est-ce que ce ne sera qu'à peine perceptible? Je précise que j'utlise mon mac pour mes cours, je les enregistre et les tape sous pages, je me sers aussi quelques fois de photoshop, bien sûr de toute la suite ilife & safari, et j'aimerai pouvoir jouer dessus, ce qui n'est pas évident pour l'instant (!), je ne fais en tous cas pas d'édition de fichiers vidéo ou son.
Encore merci


----------



## Tox (24 Janvier 2006)

-Virginie- a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup!
> Et sinon autre petite question, je crois qu'il est clair qu'en rajoutant une barette de 512 à mes 256 de mémoire actuelle je verrais la différence, mais est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup pour une utlisation courante d'aller jusqu'à ajouter une barette d'1go, verrai-je encore une amélioration, ou est-ce que ce ne sera qu'à peine perceptible? Je précise que j'utlise mon mac pour mes cours, je les enregistre et les tape sous pages, je me sers aussi quelques fois de photoshop, bien sûr de toute la suite ilife & safari, et j'aimerai pouvoir jouer dessus, ce qui n'est pas évident pour l'instant (!), je ne fais en tous cas pas d'édition de fichiers vidéo ou son.
> Encore merci


A mon avis, c'est surtout PhotoShop qui bénéficiera le plus d'une extension supérieure au Go.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2006)

Cherchant une barrette 1Go pour mon Pwb 17" 1,5 GHz, j'ai bien sûr vu l'offre de sudcomputer en Kingstown mais j'ai trouvé celle-là aussi (je ne connais pas du tout cette marque) http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Prod_...-V-DATA-Serie-DDR333(2.5)-1GX16__2788_fr.html

Connaissez-vous ?


----------



## manustyle (28 Janvier 2006)

Hello,

mon alubook 1,25Ghz est lent avec plusieurs applis ouvertes. je n'ai que 2 x 256 Mo de ram.


Pensez-vous que cette barette fonctionne sans problème dessus, comme semble le confirmer Macway sur ce lien : 

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_288&products_id=2569

merci


----------



## super-paul0 (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour
Mon modèle : powerbook G4 15'' 1,67 Ghz acheté ce mois ci.
Quatre questions :
1/ quel fabricant de mémoir conseillez vous ? Que pensez vous de macway ?
2/ 512 Mhz ou 1 Ghz ? sachant que j'utilise le powerbook surtout pour de la bureautique, écouter de la musique et pas tellement pour des traitements lourds (vidéo, photo)
3/ à quel endroit acheter au meilleur prix... J'ai vu chez macway que la mémoire 521 Mo DDR2 PC2-4200 coûte 54¤ ce qui paraît un bon prix....
4/ ou peut-on acheter de la mémoire kingston au meilleur prix à Paris ?
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## jekif (29 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un iBook G4 12". Apparemment j'ai 256Mo de RAM, en tout cas c'est ce que me dit l'informations systeme.app . C'est un iBook que j'ai payé 999¤ en juin 2005. Je dis ça pour savoir si c'est possible car je vois que les iBook de maintenant font 512Mo de RAM mais coutent un peu plus cher.

D'ailleurs, je me demande si 256Mo de RAM c'est pas un peu court car mon ordi rame quand même pas mal, sous traitement de texte etc... Je me demandais si acheter un peu de RAM en plus pouvait être de bon augure ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2006)

jekif a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai un iBook G4 12". Apparemment j'ai 256Mo de RAM, en tout cas c'est ce que me dit l'informations systeme.app . C'est un iBook que j'ai payé 999¤ en juin 2005. Je dis ça pour savoir si c'est possible car je vois que les iBook de maintenant font 512Mo de RAM mais coutent un peu plus cher.
> 
> ...



Sous quel système es-tu ?

Oui effectivement un peu de RAM ne fera que du bien : une barrette 512 Mo devrait suffire d'ailleurs (environ 50 ¤) ...


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Cherchant une barrette 1Go pour mon Pwb 17" 1,5 GHz, j'ai bien sûr vu l'offre de sudcomputer en Kingstown mais j'ai trouvé celle-là aussi (je ne connais pas du tout cette marque) http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Prod_...-V-DATA-Serie-DDR333(2.5)-1GX16__2788_fr.html
> 
> Connaissez-vous ?



Eh bien finalement, je vais me répondre...car après une petite recherche, il s'avère que ce n'est pas le bon modèle (184 broches au lieu de 200 nécessaires)...


----------



## maximeG (1 Février 2006)

Voila, vous me conseillez quoi comme mémoire, pour un powerbook 1,5GHZ???
Je fonctionne sous tiger (j'ais acheté mon mac  l'été dernier).
Vous me conseillez de monter à combien (j'en ais 512MO pour l'instant....)
Je cherche le meilleur rapport qualité/prix possible....:love:


----------



## maximeG (1 Février 2006)

me suis planté
512MO, c'est suffisent??? ou faut prendre 1GO....


----------



## yret (1 Février 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> me suis planté
> 512MO, c'est suffisent??? ou faut prendre 1GO....



Une barrette de 512 en plus, c'est déjà fort bien mais si tu peux en prendre une de 1Go c'est évidemment mieux... (euh...désolé pour cette évidence qui dépend quand même du prix que tu peux mettre  )

L'un des meilleurs rapports qualité/prix (déjà évoqué dans ce sujet) est http://www.sudcomputer.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_102&products_id=11000133


----------



## maximeG (1 Février 2006)

Sinon, en 512 MO???
J'aimerais éviter de dépasser les 100Eur


----------



## yret (4 Février 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en 512 MO???
> J'aimerais éviter de dépasser les 100Eur



Une barrette de 512 vaut environ 50/60 ¤...


----------



## maximeG (4 Février 2006)

Mais faut prendre lesquels???


----------



## yret (5 Février 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut prendre lesquels???



Cela se trouve facilement dans la doc de ton powerbook: normalement, ce doit être de la DDR 333Mhz PC2700 en 200 broches (pins)...
Tu peux donc acheter de la mémoire Kingstown ou Dane-elec ou autre...

Personnellement, je viens de commander une barrette de 1Go Kingstown hier à 115,78 ¤ sur www.sudcomputer.com


----------



## Tox (5 Février 2006)

Les barrettes génériques DDR Kingston semblent effectivement bien fonctionner avec les portables de la gamme Apple.


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (6 Février 2006)

Salut,
j'ai également un pb de mémoire sur un powerbook G4 1,5GHz
J'ai deux barrettes CORSAIR SoDIMM DDR 1 Go PC2700 ValueSelect, et la deuxième est reconnue deux fois sur trois...
Y a t il un bug sur les powerbook niveau mémoire ? Apparemment ca ne vient pas de la marque CORSAIR car auparavant j'avais une Barrette CORSAIR, et une barrette constructeur de 256Mo, et le problème était déjà présent...


----------



## Tox (6 Février 2006)

rafbeyonddriven a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'ai également un pb de mémoire sur un powerbook G4 1,5GHz
> J'ai deux barrettes CORSAIR SoDIMM DDR 1 Go PC2700 ValueSelect, et la deuxième est reconnue deux fois sur trois...
> Y a t il un bug sur les powerbook niveau mémoire ? Apparemment ca ne vient pas de la marque CORSAIR car auparavant j'avais une Barrette CORSAIR, et une barrette constructeur de 256Mo, et le problème était déjà présent...



Deux remarques me viennent à l'esprit dans le cas que tu présentes : d'une part le PB 15" est connu pour des soucis de slot mémoire défectueux (je te laisse le soin d'une petite recherche); d'autre part, tu ne serais pas le premier à connaître quelques soucis avec des barrettes Corsair.


----------



## maximeG (7 Février 2006)

Il y a un programme d'échange pour les PB 15" 1,5GHZ......pour ce probléme d'ailleur....
Va voire sur le site d'apple....


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (7 Février 2006)

Ah ben merde, je savais pas ça...
Merci, je vais me renseigner...


----------



## mandolboy (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour à vous,
Je suis un nouveau. Et encore une question sur la mémoire ram. 
j'ai donc un titanium G4 400mhz une barette de 128 et une de 256 10G de HD
1 question la barette de 128 est elle changeable? (d'origine) 
2 question je peux aller jusqu'a 1G prendre de la mémoire vive SoDimm SDRAM 144 broche PC133 ou PC100 mais quelle marque? pas trop chère
par exemple cdiscount propose 
SoDimm SDRAM 144 broche PC133 de 512 Mo 49,90
sans marques ??

merci pour vos réponses :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

J'ai commandé mon iBook g4 12" 512mo de ram et je voulais savoir si la Ram est divisée en deux fois 256 (un ami a un VAIO et c'est le cas) ou une fois 512. Je pense acheter 1Go de plus : avez vous un exemple de quelque chose qui va bien en ce moment ?
Merci d'avance
Mat


----------



## Tox (15 Février 2006)

lariegeois a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé mon iBook g4 12" 512mo de ram et je voulais savoir si la Ram est divisée en deux fois 256 (un ami a un VAIO et c'est le cas) ou une fois 512. Je pense acheter 1Go de plus : avez vous un exemple de quelque chose qui va bien en ce moment ?
> Merci d'avance
> Mat


 Non, les 512 Mb sont soudés et tu as accès à un seul slot sous le clavier. Pour ma part, sur iBook, je ne jure que par les barrettes Kingston génériques, excellent rapport qualité-prix.


----------



## Medaspirine (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais augmenter la taille de la mémoire ram de mon ibook 12' 1.33 GH mais je ne sais pas trop quoi acheter et où acheter.
Sur le bouquin de mon ibook il est écris qu'il me faut une barette DDR SO-DIMM, taille inférieure a 3,8 cm, 1 GO , 200 broches et PC2100 DDR266 ou PC 2400 DDR 333 sachant qu'il restera à 266..
Le ibook a été acheté en octobre.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## mandolboy (21 Février 2006)

n'ayant pas de réponse je me suis lancer est j'ai acheter de la ram kingston mais le model 
KVR133X64SC3/512
qui est reconnu mais après 5mn l'ordi plante grave et je dois redémarer donc que faire si il y a à faire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Kingston générique ok mais tu n'aurais pas les références exactes pour la compatibilité ?
Merci 
Mat


----------



## yret (24 Février 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je viens de commander une barrette de 1Go Kingstown hier à 115,78 ¤ sur www.sudcomputer.com



Mémoire installée reconnue impeccablement ! 

(envoyée en courrier suivi: bon site !)


----------



## Macoute (24 Février 2006)

Medaspirine a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je voudrais augmenter la taille de la mémoire ram de mon ibook 12' 1.33 GH mais je ne sais pas trop quoi acheter et où acheter.
> Sur le bouquin de mon ibook il est écris qu'il me faut une barette DDR SO-DIMM, taille inférieure a 3,8 cm, 1 GO , 200 broches et PC2100 DDR266 ou PC 2400 DDR 333 sachant qu'il restera à 266..
> ...


MacWay


----------



## djack31 (24 Février 2006)

bonjour, je cherche une info sur mon nouvel ibook 17 pouces  que je viens d'acheter. il etait précisé dans la doc que j'avais 60GO sur mon disque dur. Or a peine allume l'ibook il ne m'en restait plus que 45GO. comment cela se fait?  y'a t il des elements que je dois effacer pour beneficier des 60Go promis? merci de me donner des infos et des renseignements.


----------



## maximeG (24 Février 2006)

ben...le systéme prend de la pplace.... en plus t'a jamais 60GO....il en manque tjs un peu (60GO c la valeur non formateur...)


----------



## Tox (25 Février 2006)

lariegeois a dit:
			
		

> Kingston générique ok mais tu n'aurais pas les références exactes pour la compatibilité ?
> Merci
> Mat



Testé sur mon iBook avec succès :

DDR 512MB DDR333 (PC2700) SO-DIMM Notebook - Kingston [KVR333X64SC25/512]
et
DDR 1GB DDR333 (PC2700) SO-DIMM Notebook - Kingston [KVR333X64SC25/1G ]


----------



## sebneb (28 Février 2006)

bonsoir,

j'ai un powerbook 15" 1,67 GHz avec 512 Mo de RAM. Je voudrais acheter une barette de 1 Go pour donc monter à 1,5 Go. Mais je ne sais pas quelle marque choisir : 
il faut éviter la générique, mais il existe pleins de marque qui ne sont pas de la générique....
Donc si vous avez déjà mis une barette de 1Go dans votre PB 1,67GHz et qu'il fonctionne très bien, pourriez-vous me donner la marque de la barette......et aussi un site ou je peux les trouver pas trop chère

merci d'avance


----------



## klefe (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

 Est-ce que pour ameliorer un ibook G3 600 Mhz quelqu'un aurait tente ce produit ?

 SODIMM 512 Mo SDRAM PC133 - 133MHz - 144 broches
http://www.cdiscount.com/mag/fich_p...odid=000000000000000000000000000000000000BUZY

 C'est 35 % du prix de la barrette avec les memes spec sur le site d'apple .

 Les specifications qui sont sur le site corresponde. Est-ce qu'il y en a d'autres qui feraient que cela ne marcheraient pas ?

 Merci d'avance de votre aide.


 Tres cordialement, Kenji


----------



## tilub (3 Mars 2006)

Salut Kenji,

j'ai le même ordi que toi et j'ai vu la même promo sur Cdiscount.com.
C'est clair que c'est une pu#?$ de bonne affaire !!!
J'ai sauté le pas en achetant la-dite barette SODIMM 512 Mo SDRAM PC133 - 133MHz - 144 broches mais je ne l'ai pas encore reçue.
Je pourrais te dire comment ça tourne dès que je l'aurais
On aura peut-être d'autres commentaires d'ici-là.

Tschüß.
tilub.


----------



## klefe (4 Mars 2006)

Salut tilub,

J'attends ta reponse avec impatience. En esperant que si ton retour est positif, l'objet sera toujours en vente.

A plus, Kenji

p.s. Je decouvre les forums. C'est formidable!


----------



## tilub (4 Mars 2006)

Ouais
Si ça se trouve, ça va encore être une merde du genre "super-promo-tout-en-plastoque-made-in-pétaouchnoque" mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien, n'est-ce pas ?!

Au pire, je la revends le même prix à un PCiste qui n'y connait rien en lui disant que c'est de la bombe 

Je voulais aussi te dire que le port risque d'être un poil long, vu que j'habite pas en France
En gros dans une petite dizaine.

tilub.


----------



## quequoi (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour!

Comment peut-on tester le foncrtionnement de la mémoire, pour voir si tout est ok?

Sur mon Ibook G3 600, j'ai 128+512, et le marchand m'a vendu la barette de 512 en me disant que normalement, ça n'était pas celle qu'il fallait (prévue pous les PowerBook Titanium), mais après l'avoir montée, il m'a dit: «vous voyez, elle est reconnue, donc c'est OK» J'ai dit merci Monsieur, je suis rentré chez moi, et j'ai constaté que certaines opérations étaient beaucoup plus rapide qu'avant, mais il y a quand même des applis qui ne vont pas bien. En particulier NeoOffice, qui rame comme c'est pas possible (10 seconde de délai pour afficher une nouvelle couleur sur un graphique! => je reste fidèle à AppleWorks!).

Un ami m'a dit que cela pouvait venir de la mémoire, qui était bonne pour certaines opérations, mais pas pour d'autres... est-ce possible?

Autre question, sûrement nulle, mais je la pose quand même: est-ce qu'une quantité de mémoire qui n'est pas une puissance de 2 sera employée aussi bien? N'y a-t-il pas alors des parties de la mémoire mal employées: est-ce que chaque Mo de mémoire est utilisé, ou bien le système n'aime que les comptes ronds (128, 256, 512, 1G, 2G, etc...)? Dans la pratique, est-ce que 1,5 Go, c'est mieux que 1 Go, ou bien en fait ça ne change rien si on ne passe pas directement à 2 Go?

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## U21972 (15 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Testé sur mon iBook avec succès :
> 
> DDR 512MB DDR333 (PC2700) SO-DIMM Notebook - Kingston [KVR333X64SC25/512]
> et
> DDR 1GB DDR333 (PC2700) SO-DIMM Notebook - Kingston [KVR333X64SC25/1G ]



tu peux meme mettre de la 3200 ca passe tres bien ;-) pas au desssus  l'important c'est de prendre de la sodimm sinon il faudra la couper en deux


----------



## cyberyoyo (16 Mars 2006)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai un powerbook 15" 1,67 GHz avec 512 Mo de RAM. Je voudrais acheter une barette de 1 Go pour donc monter à 1,5 Go. Mais je ne sais pas quelle marque choisir :
> il faut éviter la générique, mais il existe pleins de marque qui ne sont pas de la générique....
> ...


Prends de la DANE ELEC et surtout pas de la CORSAIR. Pour ma part, je l'ai acheté chez SURCOUF mais tu peux aussi voir du coté de MACWAY ou CRUCIAL sur internet.


----------



## tilub (18 Mars 2006)

klefe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que pour ameliorer un ibook G3 600 Mhz quelqu'un aurait tente ce produit ?
> 
> ...


Ceci explique sans doute celà
Et voilà la suite -> j'ai installé cette barette sur mon iBook G3 600 et elle n'est pas du tout reconnue
Dans les informations système ça dit carrement que le slot est vide. :sick: 
Lorsque j'ai voulu remettre celle de 256 Mo qui était là avant, ça a quand même pris 3 fois pour qu'elle soit reconnue.
[et mer-deuuuuh !!]

Alors avis aux intéressé(e)s - je sais qu'on l'a dit et répété - faites gaffe à la mémoire cheap.


----------



## klefe (18 Mars 2006)

Danke schoen, Tilub.
Wir wussten, wir weissen noch ein mal.
Il faut toujours reapprendre - meme l'allemand.
Kenji


----------



## Sonji (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

On me propose une barrette mémoire DDR SO-DIMM PC 2700 de 512Mo de chez Kingston (réf du constructeur : KTT3311/512). Je n'arrive pas à savoir si cette barrette serait compatible avec mon tout nouvel iBook G4 12" 1,33Ghz (512Mo RAM d'origine)... Si oui est-ce que ça m'amènerait à 1Go de RAM ou à 768 Mo (je ne sais pas si les 512Mo d'origine sont montés en 2x256 ou en 1x512... mais je cherche encore ces infos ;o)

Si vous avez les réponses à ces questions, je vous remercie d'avance...

[edit] J'ai trouvé pour le montage : c'est bien 1x512Mo... il reste donc 1 slot libre pouvant accueillir jusqu'à 1Go supplémentaire


----------



## Tox (21 Mars 2006)

Si tu remontes le topic, tu trouveras une référence dont je suis certain, puisque cette barrette Kingston est montée sur mon iBook depuis un bon moment.


----------



## sebneb (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour : 
est ce que quelqu'un a déjà utiilsé cette barette pour son PB G4 1,67GHz :



http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/28349/Samsung-So-Dimm-PC4200-1024Mo-DDR2/


ou vaut-il mieux utiliser de la kingston...

merci d'avance


----------



## volabelle (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour, moi je n'ai pas utilisé cette barrette, mais j'ai un powerbook HD, et j'ai une Dan-Elec de 1Go en DDR2 qui marche impec, comme j'ai vendu mon powerbook, je vend ma barrette maintenant, pour 89 (acheté 159 il y a 4 mois).
je ne sais pas si me faire de la pub est bien approprié dans ce tread (il y a les petites annonces pour ça!).
 Mais si je peux te rendre service en te vendant une barrette qui n'a pas de soucis à un bon prix, bah c'est pas forcément un tort...


----------



## Sonji (22 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si tu remontes le topic, tu trouveras une référence dont je suis certain, puisque cette barrette Kingston est montée sur mon iBook depuis un bon moment.



Merci Tox... c'est bon j'ai trouvé les réponses à mes questions, je posterai également les références exactes de ma barrette, dès que je l'aurais reçue et vérifié sa compatibilité.


----------



## funkysam (22 Mars 2006)

Perso, j'ai pas voulu "jouer" en achetant du noname.
J'ai acheté une barrette 1Go pour mon PB HD chez Crucial, reçue en moins de 24H, ils sont trop forts.
Mais le service, la qualité et la tranquilité se paient...


----------



## Tox (22 Mars 2006)

Crucial est certainement parmi les meilleurs !


----------



## Zunonume (24 Mars 2006)

Voilà, j'aurai une petite question (excusez moi si c'est un peu stupide...je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup :rose. J'ai un Ibook G4 (sous Panther)... Je sais que ce ne sont pas des ordinateurs à grande capacité de mémoire, mais j'ai constamment des boîtes de dialogue qui s'ouvrent pour me dire que mon disque est presque plein. Et pourtant j'efface des quantités de photos et de mp3 ! Existe-t'il sur MAC une fonction "nettoyage de disque" qui élimine les fichiers inutilisés et indésirables ? Qu'est ce que je pourrais effacer d'autre pour libérer de l'espace sur mon disque ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Zunonume a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'aurai une petite question (excusez moi si c'est un peu stupide...je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup :rose. J'ai un Ibook G4 (sous Panther)... Je sais que ce ne sont pas des ordinateurs à grande capacité de mémoire, mais j'ai constamment des boîtes de dialogue qui s'ouvrent pour me dire que mon disque est presque plein. Et pourtant j'efface des quantités de photos et de mp3 ! Existe-t'il sur MAC une fonction "nettoyage de disque" qui élimine les fichiers inutilisés et indésirables ? Qu'est ce que je pourrais effacer d'autre pour libérer de l'espace sur mon disque ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


T'es pas tout à fait dans le bon fil... 

Tu peux gagner jusqu'à 1Go avec ça. Il te permet de dégager toutes les langues inutiles. 

D'autres applis, installés par défaut dans ton OS prennent aussi une quantité de place très importante. Comme Idvd, inutile si tu n'as pas de graveur. Ou Garage Band, logiciel de création musicale. Pour ce dernier, ce sont les boucles MP3 qui prennent bcp de place.


----------



## maximeG (24 Mars 2006)

http://www.jardin-internet.fr/achat/produit_details.php?id=1382
Dite moi ce que vous en pensez please.
C pour un PB 15" 1,5ghz


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> http://www.jardin-internet.fr/achat/produit_details.php?id=1382
> Dite moi ce que vous en pensez please.
> C pour un PB 15" 1,5ghz


le lien qui va bien


----------



## maximeG (25 Mars 2006)

Ca je sais...
Mais je voullais savoir si vous connezssiez la marque, je m'y connais pas du tout en Ram....d'où ma question


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2006)

Si tu lis les messages précédents, tu verras que Corsair pose parfois problème sur les portables Apple.  Vu que tu sembles vouloir y mettre le prix, c'est-à-dire prendre une barrette de marque, et que tu penses à un achat par correspondance, va plutôt chez Crucial; Qualité, service et prix de très haut niveau. Si tu vises moins cher, Kingston à un excellent rapport qualité/prix. Le giga en so-dimm DDR PC2700 ne vaut que 151.- francs suisses, soit moins de 100.- &#8364;.


----------



## maximeG (25 Mars 2006)

En fait c le site, d'un magasin de mon quartier...
Donc je vais continuer à chercher (je suis pas chaud pour la correspondance...)


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2006)

maximeG a dit:
			
		

> En fait c le site, d'un magasin de mon quartier...
> Donc je vais continuer à chercher (je suis pas chaud pour la correspondance...)


Dans ce cas, tu peux peut-être regarder avec le magasin pour qu'il te reprenne la barrette en cas de surprise.


----------



## texaskiller (28 Mars 2006)

Salut, 

Quelqu'un a deja commandé ici ?

http://www.macosx86.net

J'aimerais booster mon PB 12 (dernier modele en date) avec une barette 1Go. Il y a une difference de presque 70 euros avec crucial, ca pousse a reflechir.

Je me suis deja fait refiller de la RAM pas top compatible alors je prend les devants...

merci


----------



## AM28 (1 Avril 2006)

Pour un ibook G4 1,42MHz quelle mémoire prendre entre :
1) CRUCIAL 1 Go PC3200 ( 400MHz ) CT12864X40B à 139Euros chez Grosbill
et
2) CRUCIAL 1 Go PC2700 ( 333MHz ) CT12864X335 à 129Euros chez Grosbill

Je veux rajouter 1Go, mon ibook a déjà 512 Mo de SDRAM DDR333 en standard.

Il reste un slot pour l'extension qui accepte 1 Go de So-DIMM.

Très bien, mais est-ce que ça a un sens de prendre de la PC3200 à 400MHz ? Faut-il pas mieux (ce que je crois mais je voudrais votre confirmation !) mettre de la PC2700 à 333MHz même fréquence que ma SDRAM actuelle ?  

merci !  
Arnaud


----------



## Tox (1 Avril 2006)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un ibook G4 1,42MHz quelle mémoire prendre entre :
> 1) CRUCIAL 1 Go PC3200 ( 400MHz ) CT12864X40B à 139Euros chez Grosbill
> et
> 2) CRUCIAL 1 Go PC2700 ( 333MHz ) CT12864X335 à 129Euros chez Grosbill
> ...


Et pourquoi ne pas prendre directement ce matériel sur le site de Crucial ? Compatibilité garantie !


----------



## AM28 (2 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ne pas prendre directement ce matériel sur le site de Crucial ? Compatibilité garantie !



merci pour le conseil, plus de doute, c'est la CRUCIAL 1 Go PC2700 ( 333MHz ) CT12864X335 qu'il me faut !  

par contre ils sont 20 Euros plus cher que Grosbill !


----------



## d0nnuts (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour j'aimerai votre avis et savoir si ses memoir sont compactible a vec l'iBook G4 15pouce

Merci

1er choix

2eme choix

3eme choix


Merci de me donner votre avis au plus vite...


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2006)

Le problème des liens que tu donnes, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de référence exacte. Kingston, par exemple, possède de nombreuses références pour un même type de barrette...


EDIT : Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas vu en haut à gauche. Pour ma part, j'ai utilisé la barrette Kingston avec succès pendant près de 9 mois sur mon iBook.


----------



## d0nnuts (3 Avril 2006)

Alors pourait tu me donner des liens ou je peut acheter des barette pour iBook de 512Mo DDR

merci

mai la j'ai donner 3 reference je voulai savoir si elle march dans l'iBook


----------



## cyberyoyo (3 Avril 2006)

d0nnuts a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'aimerai votre avis et savoir si ses memoir sont compactible a vec l'iBook G4 15pouce
> 
> Merci de me donner votre avis au plus vite...



Pour l'Ibook 15', je ne sais pas  

Par contre, si c'est un 12 ou un 14' et vu les prix de tes liens, j'irais soit chez SURCOUF prendre de la DANE ELEC ou alors chez MAC WAY qui pour 5  de différence t'offriront une garantie de compatibilité ou de retour


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

Un conseil pour la mémoire MBP ????


----------



## Jacques Leininger (9 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil pour la mémoire MBP ????


Va voir sur DSP http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/default.php
Cette maison existe depuis 15 ans, et serait fiable, d'après mes informations. Mais les frais d'envoi sont assez chers ! A moins de se la faire rapporter d'Allemagne.


----------



## iScream (9 Avril 2006)

Jacques Leininger a dit:
			
		

> Va voir sur DSP http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/default.php
> Cette maison existe depuis 15 ans, et serait fiable, d'après mes informations. Mais les frais d'envoi sont assez chers ! A moins de se la faire rapporter d'Allemagne.



Merci !!!!


----------



## Jacques Leininger (9 Avril 2006)

C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de moins cher, compatible MacBook. Je l'installe dès mon voyage en Allemagne et vous tiendrai informé des résultats.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Avril 2006)

Je peux comprendre pourquoi certains d'entre vous recommandent Crucial pour acheter de la RAM. Par contre, je ne pige pas pourquoi personne n'a remarqué la différence de prix entre le 256, le 512, et le Go. De 30 dollars pour le 256, à plus de 100 dollars pour le 512... Crucial est beaucoup plus cher que MacWay (54 euros pour de la mémoire 512Mo), même en convertissant les dollars en euros. Crucial est peut-être meilleur au niveau de la garantie, mais une telle différence de prix, quand même...

P.S. : Je viens de lire le sujet depuis la première page. Une bonne âme pour fabriquer un tutorial sur le sujet (l'encyclopédie est utile mais pas complète) et recommander des mémoires par portables, de manière cohérente (portable, série, âge etc.) ?


----------



## Tox (15 Avril 2006)

Crucial reste une référence en terme d'exhaustivité des ordinateurs supportés, de fiabilité des composants et de sécurité d'achat en ligne.

Tu dois aussi savoir que Crucial maîtrise l'entier de la conception d'une barrette : des puces mémoire à la conception du circuit imprimé des barrettes. C'est d'ailleurs cette conception qui fait la différence en terme de stabilité et de performances.

Bref, si je dois conseiller une marque (en ne tenant pas compte du prix), je mentionne Crucial.

En ce qui concerne le prix, il y aura toujours une différence entre une barrette générique et une barrette prévue pour une machine déterminée. Ainsi, j'ai pris le risque d'une barrette générique Kingston pour mon iBook, sachant que le prix était nettement inférieur. Cela aurait pu se terminer sur une incompatibilité dont j'étais prêt à assumer le risque (financier; le vendeur ne me l'aurait pas reprise si incompatible).

Pour ton PS, il s'agit d'un travail fastidieux et le risque d'erreur reste important. Par contre, je crois avoir compris à force de lecture que les dernières générations de PB et d'iBook (depuis 2004 ?) sont moins sensibles aux différents types de barrettes. J'ai seulement relevé plusieurs fois le nom de Corsair comme étant incompatible. Il serait intéressant que les utilisateurs signalent leurs machines si elles se révèlent capricieuses en terme de barrettes... Ce serait déjà une bonne piste pour les autres utilisateurs qui sauront s'ils doivent se diriger vers une barrette générique ou une barrette garantie pour leur machine.


----------



## florent95 (18 Avril 2006)

bonjour a tous !!

petite question : est ce que la mémoire dan elec vendu chez macway est vraiment stable ??? car je vue le prix sur le store apple pour 1 Go je prefère acheter ailleurs.
Encore merci de vos réponses


----------



## Tox (19 Avril 2006)

florent95 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous !!
> 
> petite question : est ce que la mémoire dan elec vendu chez macway est vraiment stable ??? car je vue le prix sur le store apple pour 1 Go je prefère acheter ailleurs.
> Encore merci de vos réponses


 Une barrette est stable ou ne l'est pas sur un système donné.  En ce qui concerne la marque et le revendeur que tu cites, si tu remontes ce sujet, tu verras qu'ils ont tous deux une bonne réputation.


----------



## fpoil (19 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> J'ai seulement relevé plusieurs fois le nom de Corsair comme étant incompatible. Il serait intéressant que les utilisateurs signalent leurs machines si elles se révèlent capricieuses en terme de barrettes... Ce serait déjà une bonne piste pour les autres utilisateurs qui sauront s'ils doivent se diriger vers une barrette générique ou une barrette garantie pour leur machine.



j'ai acheté de la corsair value (512) pour un ibook g4 : bas de pb depuis. Je viens d'installer de la corsair achetée chez surcouf à 119 euros (1go) pour mon mac intel 20" : aucun pb sinon sur l'autre ibook G4 j'ai de la danelec : aucun pb, bref une vie sans pb


----------



## Tox (19 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté de la corsair value (512) pour un ibook g4 : bas de pb depuis. Je viens d'installer de la corsair achetée chez surcouf à 119 euros pour mon mac intel 20" : aucun pb sinon sur l'autre ibook G4 j'ai de la danelec : aucun pb, bref une vie sans pb


 En général, Corsair a plutôt bonne réputation... Sur mes PC, je n'aurais pas hésité à en installer.

Il me semble que les messages que j'ai lus concernaient Corsair sur des PB...

Les iBook G4 me donnent l'impression de ne pas être pénible en terme de compatibilité. Peut-être est-ce dû à leur bus mémoire plus faiblement cadencé...


----------



## pn10000 (19 Avril 2006)

Salut!

Donc selon toi de la Corsair passerai sur mon Ibook 1.2ghz en 1Go? Si quelqu'un a fait un test avec...


----------



## Tox (19 Avril 2006)

pn10000 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Donc selon toi de la Corsair passerai sur mon Ibook 1.2ghz en 1Go? Si quelqu'un a fait un test avec...


Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec Corsair pour mon iBook. Mais sachant que fpoil a obtenu un résultat satisfaisant avec de la Corsair Value, il faudrait juste lui demander la référence exacte de sa barrette 512 Mo et prendre le même modèle en 1 Go. Cela restreindra déjà les risques de mauvaises surprises...

PS : pour ma part, j'utilise de la Kingston.


----------



## fpoil (20 Avril 2006)

euh... je ne me rappelle plus la ref exacte mais elle a été acheté chez surcouf tout comme la 1go pc5300 pour l'imac 20" (mémoire aussi valable pour le mini intel et le macbook pro)


----------



## cbbastopolo (20 Avril 2006)

bonjour ,
 je me demande si je n'est pas fait une erreur en achetant de la mémoire
http://www.grosbill.com/1/33874/memoire-ddr-so-dimm-KINGSTON-_-_KLBC28F-D8MP4|C
 pour un ibook G4 12" dernier modèle ,(acheté en 2005)
apparemment en recherchant les caractéristiques sur le site de kingston après l'avoir reçu et monté, celle ci , "si" je comprends bien n'aurais que 184-pin(broches?) a la place des 200 qu'il me faudrait avoir
http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR333X64C25_512.pdf
est_ce un gros problème? 
parce que apparemment tout fonctionne correctement et est bien reconnu par le système,
voilà ça m'angoisse un peu d'autant qu'il y a maintenant sur ce même site et au même prix une barrette crucial qui a bien 200 broches elle
merci si quelqu'un peut bien me renseigner et me dire si j'ai fait une grosse erreur


----------



## florent95 (20 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Une barrette est stable ou ne l'est pas sur un système donné. En ce qui concerne la marque et le revendeur que tu cites, si tu remontes ce sujet, tu verras qu'ils ont tous deux une bonne réputation.


 
merci TOX de ta réponse c'est bien ce que je penser mais je voulais juste des commentaires sur les barettes DAN ELEC hihi.

et au fait vive les mac book pro et halte a l'éxagération des bruits et de la chaleur !!
(je sais ca a rien a faire la mais je voulais le dire  au pire les mécontants acheter du Medion ou un ACER LOL la vaous allez savoir ce que le bruit et la chaleur signifie LOL  )


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Avril 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> parce que apparemment tout fonctionne correctement et est bien reconnu par le système,


Ben si tout fonctionne correctement, c'est peut-être que ta barrette a deux cent broches ou alors que l'ibook fonctionne avec des barrettes qui en ont moins de 200


----------



## cbbastopolo (20 Avril 2006)

oui apparemment  cela fonctionne , enfin je crois parce que c'est quand même la première fois que je rajoute de la mémoire a un mac (note que j'ai remis un disque dur7200 sur un imac G3 blanc...et ça avais marché impec) enfin bon j'aurais bien voulu savoir si d'autres personnes ont déjà utilisé ce modèle de kingston ,

"512MB PC2700 CL2.5 184-PIN DIMM"

KVR333X64C25/512

et sinon peut être que ça peut aussi aider quelqu'un de savoir que ça fonctionne ?,
sous réserve que l'on puisse bien le confirmer .
  enfin merci de m'avoir répondu quand même , 
 est ce que  des personnes ont  déjà utilisé cette référence  ??
...un avis ....


----------



## DJL (20 Avril 2006)

question idiote. sur des barettes dane elec, il y a bien écrit dane elec non ? 
je viens de recevoir une barette de 1Go pc2700 de macway. dessus est écrit "nany^" et pas dane elec . 
dans mon PB alu 15" 1,25, plantage sur plantage, alors que ça passe nickel dans le PB12" 1,5 . 

alors, le problème vient de la barette ou du PB 15" ? ou de l'interaction des 2 :mouais:


----------



## Tox (20 Avril 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR333X64C25_512.pdf


La référence pour iBook en Value Ram PC2700 CL2.5 est : KVR333X64SC25. Et c'est une barrette 200 pin SODIMM !!!


----------



## cbbastopolo (20 Avril 2006)

ok , merci 
 sur le lien que je met c'est  bien precisé (ainsi que sur l'emballage, ect , ect..)
: *KVR333X64C25/512 :
512MB 64M x 64-Bit DDR333 CL2.5 184-Pin DIMM !!!* < d'où mon léger stress 
http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR333X64C25_512.pdf
voilà , faudra m'expliquer , mais bon comme tout roule...
merci


----------



## Tox (20 Avril 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> ok , merci
> sur le lien que je met c'est  bien precisé (ainsi que sur l'emballage, ect , ect..)
> : *KVR333X64C25/512 :
> 512MB 64M x 64-Bit DDR333 CL2.5 184-Pin DIMM !!!* < d'où mon léger stress
> ...


 La seule explication : une barrette SC glissée dans un emballage C (pour autant que ce soit cette différence de référence qui détermine la différence physique de ces barrettes). En outre, je présume que les détrompeurs t'empêcheraient de mettre une barrette 184 pin à la place d'une 200.

Edit : 184 pin, d'accord, mais cela fonctionne dans quel type de machines ? 144 pin = SDR SODIMM, 200 pin = DDR SODIMM et 184 alors ?

Edit de l'edit précédent : autant pour moi, cbbastopolo, tu fais référence à un module 184 pin pour carte-mère de desktop (soit 184 pin = DDR DIMM)... Cela fait trop longtemps que j'ai le nez dans les portables, moi... Donc je confirme que si tu as réussi l'upgrade de ton iBook, c'est avec un module SC (s pour sodimm, je présume) et non un module C tout court (modèle pour desktop), tu aurais dû scier la barrette pour que ça rentre...


----------



## cbbastopolo (21 Avril 2006)

bis 
je viens de comprendre, j'ai ressortis la barrette de l'ibook ce soir est ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est indiqué sur la boite,(KVR333X64C25/512 ni sur la barrette d'ailleur KRV266X64SC25/512...
pas mal
enfin ça fonctionne bien et je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est bien une mémoire KINGSTON PC2700- 333mhz dans les infos systemes

donc c'est bien 200 broches (pins) , et c'est apparemment bon pour les ibook , ( j'ai acheté le mien au Québec en septembre 2005 ) 

merci tox pour tes réponses ,
(j'ai mis du temps quand même a tout saisir
re-relu tout ,  un boulet quoi     )


----------



## cbbastopolo (21 Avril 2006)

..   ......


----------



## Tox (21 Avril 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> bis
> je viens de comprendre, j'ai ressortis la barrette de l'ibook ce soir est ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est indiqué sur la boite,(KVR333X64C25/512 ni sur la barrette d'ailleur KRV266X64SC25/512...
> pas mal
> enfin ça fonctionne bien et je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est bien une mémoire KINGSTON PC2700- 333mhz dans les infos systemes
> ...


 Donc la boîte était mal étiquetée. Pour ce qui est des références de la barrette, le fait qu'elle soit étiquetée 266 n'empêche pas que ce soit de la 333. En effet, je ne serais pas surpris d'apprendre que Kingston, en 2006, construit un seul modèle de barrette (333) et qu'il soit aussi étiqueté pour la fréquence inférieure. Economies d'échelle quand tu nous tiens...

  Le plus amusant en Suisse : la 266 est plus chère que la 333. Ils ne doivent pas en vendre beaucoup...


----------



## Alephthau (21 Avril 2006)

Promo sur les barrettes mémoire chez un VPC revendeur Apple
Chouette ! j'en profite pour acheter une barrette de 1Go pour mon powerbook G4, alu, 1.33mhz, 17" ; le portant ainsi à 1,5 mo de RAM.
Surprise en posant cette barrette, de constater que le carter en alu ne peut plus être replacé, en fait la barrette ne peut se mettre qu'à l'emplacement qui fait face à la batterie, (elle y est au large) et pas dans l'autre.
Je compare avec la barrette de 512 Mo que j'ai remplacée, elles n'ont pas la même largeur. Et ce sont les chips qui arrivent presque à ras de la barrette qui font sur-épaisseur.
Quid alors de Mac Tracker qui annonce la RAM maxi du Powerbook à 2 Go ?
chez moi ce sera 1,5 Go !
quelqu'un a t il pallié ce problème?

Je replace les 2 barrettes de 512 Mo
En regardant les infos (à propos de ce Mac) je vois aussi que l'une des barrette est reconnue "Standard" alors que l'autre, rigoureusement la même, est intitulée "Reversed" 
Y a t-il une différence entre les 2 slots ?
Si oui, qu'elle est elle?
Je ne peux pas approfondir, la barrette de 1Go (in le slot Reversed) est repartie chez le revendeur, car elle déclenchait des "Kernel panic".
 

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Tox (22 Avril 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr de savoir quels éclaircissements tu désires. Toutefois, saches que les barrettes peuvent présenter un circuit imprimé différent d'un modèle à l'autre et la position des chips et leur nombre peuvent ainsi varier. C'est clairement le cas de la barrette de 1 Go que tu essayée. Le fait qu'elle déclenche un kernel panic règle une bonne fois pour toute la question de la compatibilité.

Pour le terme "reversed", il doit simplement s'agir de l'emplacement de la barrette dans le PB. Sur un iBook, la première barrette (soudée) est désignée par "built-in".


----------



## Alephthau (22 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr de savoir quels éclaircissements tu désires.
> Ma demande était de savoir si des personnes ayant upgradé leur powerbook 17" 1.33 avec des barrettes de 1 Go (aux bonnes références) ont eu ce problème de barrettes trop larges pour pouvoir éventuellement en loger 2 et comment elles ont résolu le problème&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tox (22 Avril 2006)

Le format SODIMM mesure approximativement 6.67 x 3.175 cm (source Crucial), c'est un standard. Par contre, l'épaisseur peut varier en fonction de la position des puces. C'est au revendeur spécialisé de bien choisir son matériel.

Crucial (tjs eux) proposent effectivement l'upgrade jusqu'à 2 Go. Etant donné le sérieux de cette boîte, il faut croire que leurs barrettes ne présentent pas ce problème de bord trop épais en raison des composants.

Effectivement, une barrette peut être défaillante. Tu verras avec la prochaine. Il serait intéressant que tu nous donnes les caractéristique de ta barrette (constructeur ou à défaut la référence des chips embarqués sur la barrette, cela ferait avancé ce sujet) et le résultat de ton upgrade.


----------



## -Virginie- (26 Avril 2006)

Une petite question... mon copain vient de recevoir son macbook pro, c'est le 1.83ghz de l'offre mipe, livré avec 512 mo de mémoire, il trouve que ca fait un peu léger et veut en rajouter. Seulement en parcourant le forum on s'est rendu compte que pas mal de personnes avaient eu des problèmes de compatibilité (genre reboot intempestifs) lors de l'ajout de mémoire à leur Macbook pro. On avait trouvé une barette de 1go chez crucial:
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partredirector.asp?model=MacBook+Pro+1%2E83GHz+Intel+Core+Duo+%2815%2E4%2Dinch%29&partno=CT500626&ipartno=CT12864AC667
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà fait le test avec une barette de chez Crucial, ou avec celle-ci en particulier?


----------



## Tox (26 Avril 2006)

Passer par Crucial permet d'éviter de nombreuses déconvenues et leurs barrettes sont garanties à vie, sauf erreur...


----------



## pn10000 (27 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous!

Voila je cherche a booster la mémoire vive d'un Ibook G4 1Ghz avec une barette de 1Go. Je cherche de la Crucial pour être tranquille mais sur leur site il n'y en a pas. Après quelques recherches sur le net j'ai trouver ceci:

http://www.grosbill.com/1/31783/Crucial%201%20Go%20PC2700%20(%20333MHz%20)%20C#présentationhttp://www.texinfo.fr/corsair-value-sodimm-1024mo-pc2700-p-5713.html?ref=9

Savez vous si cela est compatible sachant que j'ai vu sur pas mal de sites que pour l'Ibook 1Ghz, on préconise de la pc2100.

Voilou merci pour vos réponses!

ps: si vous avez des sites pas cher allez y les amis!


----------



## fpoil (27 Avril 2006)

pn10000 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Voila je cherche a booster la mémoire vive d'un Ibook G4 1Ghz avec une barette de 1Go. Je cherche de la Crucial pour être tranquille mais sur leur site il n'y en a pas. Après quelques recherches sur le net j'ai trouver ceci:
> 
> ...


regarde là c'est moins cher :

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=2566

je pense même que tu peux prendre de la pc2700 moins chère encore :

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=2569

autrement chez surcouf avec les même prix, peut être moins cher s'ils ont de la corsair value


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

je voudrais racheter de la mémoire pour un IMAC G5 20' dernière génération, acheté sur le refurb, et je me demandais si 1Go suffisait ou si il fallait mieux que j'économise pour une 2, sachant que je fais essentiellement de la bureautique et de la photo (en amateur light)?

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tox (27 Avril 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais racheter de la mémoire pour un IMAC G5 20' dernière génération, acheté sur le refurb, et je me demandais si 1Go suffisait ou si il fallait mieux que j'économise pour une 2, sachant que je fais essentiellement de la bureautique et de la photo (en amateur light)?
> 
> merci pour vos réponses.


A mon avis, tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Avril 2006)

pn10000 a dit:
			
		

> ps: si vous avez des sites pas cher allez y les amis!



www.sitepascher.fr


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit...



le thread ne s'apele t-il pas "les mémoires"????


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Avril 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> le thread ne s'apele t-il pas "les mémoires"????



Si mais c'est pour les amnésiques


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Si mais c'est pour les amnésiques


 
je te rassure, en tant que très très récent switcher (3 semaines) je ne pourrais pas invoquer l'amnésie, puisque je n'ai pas grand chose à retenir...

cela étant dit, je n'avance pas dans ma quêtre RAMique! Que dois-je faire? 1 ou 2 Go?


----------



## Jacques Leininger (28 Avril 2006)

Jacques Leininger a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de moins cher, compatible MacBook. Je l'installe dès mon voyage en Allemagne et vous tiendrai informé des résultats.



C'est fait ! et reconnu par le système.
je rappelle l'adresse :
http://www.dsp-memory.de/v1/catalog/default.php
Cordialement
JL


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais racheter de la mémoire pour un IMAC G5 20' dernière génération





			
				bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> le thread ne s'apele t-il pas "les mémoires"????


 Oui, mais pour les portables... 


			
				bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> cela étant dit, je n'avance pas dans ma quêtre RAMique! Que dois-je faire? 1 ou 2 Go?


 Pour les machines de bureau, regarde ici !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Avril 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> le thread ne s'apele t-il pas "les mémoires"????



La première question à se poser est "combien de ram as-tu actuellement ? Deux, quelle est l'utilisation que je fais de l'iMac G5 ? Trois, quelle utilisation est-ce que je compte faire dans le futur ?

A première vue, tu n'utilises pas toutes les ressources de ton ordi. La bureautique et la photo light passeront laaaaaaaaaargement sur ton ordi. Par contre, mets un peu d'argent de côté. Tu pourrais, dans le futur, avoir envie de jouer à des jeux vidéos gourmands en mémoire, ou même, utiliser des logiciels exigeants. Economise pour la 2 Go, tu n'as besoin de rien pour l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> La première question à se poser est "combien de ram as-tu actuellement ? Deux, quelle est l'utilisation que je fais de l'iMac G5 ? Trois, quelle utilisation est-ce que je compte faire dans le futur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Mai 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 512Mo actuellement.
> Je fais essentiellement de la bureautique et ma femme de la photo (elle a 1,25 Go sur son IBook et ça vance à fond les ballons par rapport au mien).
> pour ta dernière question, je n'en sais encore rien, car au fur et à mesure que je découvre cette ordinateur, j'ai envie d'aller plus en avant...
> 
> ...



Je t'en prie, 1 Go ça me semble très bien !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

merci! je fonce!!!


----------



## ozi (11 Mai 2006)

hello tutti,

ca fait 3 ans que j'ai un powerbook g4 1,5ghz avec 2 DDR SDRAM à 256Mo.Je fais du son et du graphisme et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes jusqu'a aujourd'hui...
Il me reconnait aujourd'hui plus qu'une des 2 mémoires ram. J'ai essayé de les interchanger mais c'est toujours le meme slut qui me dis vide........sniff

Qu'est que je peux faire???? A part acheter une 1Go pour éviter une réparation couteuse ou Réinstaller tigre pourrait etre une solution????

Et si il y a réparation, est ce que la CM doit etre changer?????

Enfin bref, plein de questions........et si quelqu'un aurait une solutions j'en serai très reconnaissant!!

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ima...macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## tracy (11 Mai 2006)

Bonjour ici,

Ben voila, je souhaite mettre un ptit peu plus de RAM dans mon mini alors je fais appel a vous et vos conseils experts. J'ai en ma possession une barrette de 512 (modele DANE ELEC DIMM DDR400) et je voulais savoir si elle etait compatible avec mon mac mini Intel?

Merci par avance 

edit: pardonnez moi je me suis trompé...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (12 Mai 2006)

ozi a dit:
			
		

> hello tutti,
> 
> ca fait 3 ans que j'ai un powerbook g4 1,5ghz avec 2 DDR SDRAM à 256Mo.Je fais du son et du graphisme et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes jusqu'a aujourd'hui...
> Il me reconnait aujourd'hui plus qu'une des 2 mémoires ram. J'ai essayé de les interchanger mais c'est toujours le meme slut qui me dis vide........sniff
> ...


Je serais bien incapable de résoudre ton problème, mais d'après les élèments que tu donnes, changer la barrette mémoire ne servirait à rien tant que ton slut ne reconnait plus les barrettes...


----------



## pn10000 (12 Mai 2006)

Salut a tous!

Quelqu'un saurait si la barette 1go ddr 333 vendu sur l'Apple store passe sur mon Ibook G4 12" 1,2Ghz? J'ai un doute car la barette est proposée pour le Powerbook par exemple mais pas pour l'Ibook. 

Merci pour vos éclairages lol

Tchuss


----------



## judikael (13 Mai 2006)

pn10000 a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous!
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait si la barette 1go ddr 333 vendu sur l'Apple store passe sur mon Ibook G4 12" 1,2Ghz? J'ai un doute car la barette est proposée pour le Powerbook par exemple mais pas pour l'Ibook.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Un bon site pour le savoir : http://www.ec.kingston.com/        (cocher europe)

Amicalement


----------



## Tox (13 Mai 2006)

L'iBook 12" 1.2 GHz fonctionne aussi bien avec de la PC 2100 (266) qu'avec de la PC 2700 (333). Rappel du format : DDR PC2700 ou PC 2100 sodimm 200 broches.


----------



## cec05 (13 Mai 2006)

Bonjour.
J'ai un powerBook G4 15 pouces 1,67 Ghz, acheté neuf en nov. 2005, doté d'une mémoire d'origine de reference 512 MO DDR2 SDRAM  PC2-4200S-444

J'ai acheté une nouvelle mémoire de 1GO de ref: DAN ELEC SODIMM DDR2 PC2-4200

Je l'ai installé, l'ordi fait le son du démarrage mais ne tourne pas, et l'ecran reste noir.

Je ne suis pas sure de l'avoir bien installée. Quoique, c'est pas trop complexe!
Et le site d'apple et le forum macgeneration m'indiquent que je devrais avoir une PC 2700 pour un GA 15' 1,67. Pourquoi?

À votre avis, l'ai-je mal installée ou c'est la mauvaise mémoire?
Merci


----------



## pn10000 (13 Mai 2006)

cec05 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> J'ai un powerBook G4 15 pouces 1,67 Ghz, acheté neuf en nov. 2005, doté d'une mémoire d'origine de reference 512 MO DDR2 SDRAM  PC2-4200S-444
> 
> J'ai acheté une nouvelle mémoire de 1GO de ref: DAN ELEC SODIMM DDR2 PC2-4200
> ...


,

Bonjour,

Si je ne m'abuse il aurait faluu prendre de la PC2700. Autrement dit la barette n'est pas bonne.


----------



## cec05 (13 Mai 2006)

pn10000 a dit:
			
		

> ,
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Si je ne m'abuse il aurait faluu prendre de la PC2700. Autrement dit la barette n'est pas bonne.




ah. merci. j'espere pouvoir la rendre à macway.
tu sais pourquoi la meme reference que l'origine ne peut pas fonctionner ds ma machine?


----------



## Tox (14 Mai 2006)

cec05 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> J'ai un powerBook G4 15 pouces 1,67 Ghz, acheté neuf en nov. 2005, doté d'une mémoire d'origine de reference 512 MO DDR2 SDRAM  PC2-4200S-444
> 
> J'ai acheté une nouvelle mémoire de 1GO de ref: DAN ELEC SODIMM DDR2 PC2-4200
> ...


Si c'est un 15" HD, ta référence est bonne, puisqu'il te faut de la DDR2 PC2-4200. Si c'est un 15" antérieur, il te faut de la DDR PC2700. Dans les deux cas, il s'agit de modules sodimm 200 broches. Ton problème semble indiqué une incompatibilité. Commence par vérifier que la barrette est bien fixée au slot. Une mauvaise manipulation est assez fréquente, l'utilisateur ayant peur de forcer. Bref, il faut un geste ferme, mais très délicat à la fois pour placer ces barrettes sodimm.


----------



## cec05 (14 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un 15" HD, ta référence est bonne, puisqu'il te faut de la DDR2 PC2-4200. Si c'est un 15" antérieur, il te faut de la DDR PC2700. Dans les deux cas, il s'agit de modules sodimm 200 broches. Ton problème semble indiqué une incompatibilité. Commence par vérifier que la barrette est bien fixée au slot. Une mauvaise manipulation est assez fréquente, l'utilisateur ayant peur de forcer. Bref, il faut un geste ferme, mais très délicat à la fois pour placer ces barrettes sodimm.




merci tox. 
je n'ai pas la version HD. 
je n'y suis pas allée fermement. non plus. 

mais ne puis- je pas etre sure de la reference de ma memoire avant toute nouvelle tentative de manip? est-ce que la memoire encastrée - si c'est la mauvaise- risque de se griller?

merci de tes reponses.

cec


----------



## Tox (14 Mai 2006)

cec05 a dit:
			
		

> merci tox.
> je n'ai pas la version HD.
> je n'y suis pas allée fermement. non plus.
> 
> ...


 Ce qui n'est pas logique, c'est que tu dis avoir d'origine de la mémoire en PC2-4200 (donc DDR2), mais que ta machine n'est pas un 15" HD ? A mon sens, ce n'est pas possible. Le passage en 15" HD, dernière révision, impliquait un changement de DDR à DDR2. Essaie de définir clairement la référence de ta machine. Tant que ce n'est pas clair, cesse toute manipulation.

Edit : toutefois, selon la date d'achat de ton portable et le type de mémoire d'origine, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un 15" HD. Donc, ta barrette devrait être la bonne


----------



## pn10000 (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

J'aurais aimer savoir si la PC 2100 pouvait passer sur un Ibook G4 1,33ghz 12' au détriment d'une PC2700. Merci a tous


----------



## Alephthau (18 Mai 2006)

J'y ai mis le temps pour répondre, mais le mois de mai est propice à toutes sortes de congés, et la poste est longue pour livrer les colis.


			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Le format SODIMM mesure approximativement 6.67 x 3.175 cm (source Crucial), c'est un standard. Par contre, l'épaisseur peut varier en fonction de la position des puces. C'est au revendeur spécialisé de bien choisir son matériel.
> 
> acheté en sept 2003 à l'Apple expo, ce powerbook qui venait tout juste de sortir avait une barrette (swissbit) SODIMM de 512 Mo d'environ 2,7cm x 6,7 cm, tenant tout à fait à l'aise dans le logement. CLG me l'a upgradée de 512 à l'achat avec une barrette qui a les dimensions que tu me donnes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2006)

Pour moi, il s'agit réellement d'un problème de barrette. Regarde du côté des grandes marques pour ton ordinateur (Crucial ou Kingston par exemple).


----------



## cec05 (19 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, il s'agit réellement d'un problème de barrette. Regarde du côté des grandes marques pour ton ordinateur (Crucial ou Kingston par exemple).



Tox, je suis passée chez macway. ma barette etait installée.je n'avais pas assez forcé.
je te remercie de ton aide.
le powerbook fonctionne bien mnt. avec 1,5 go de memoire.

cecile


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2006)

cec05 a dit:
			
		

> Tox, je suis passée chez macway. ma barette etait installée.je n'avais pas assez forcé.
> je te remercie de ton aide.
> le powerbook fonctionne bien mnt. avec 1,5 go de memoire.
> 
> cecile


 Tu m'en vois ravi.

Comme je te l'ai dit par MP, il arrive fréquemment que l'on ose pas forcer en plaçant une barrette dans un portable. Cela arrive même aux utilisateurs chevronnés.


----------



## romain31000 (26 Mai 2006)

je n'ai pas lu les 12 pages de ce sujet alors peut être que la question a déjà été posée mais est ce que pour un imac g5 toutes les barettes ddr sdram pc3200 sont compatibles?


----------



## romain31000 (26 Mai 2006)

autant pour moi, c'est un sujet les portables.désolé,je vais poster ailleurs


----------



## joshua_eur (26 Mai 2006)

Qqn peux me confirmer que la ram à placer dans un MB est bien celle-ci ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2006)

Oui, aucun problème.


----------



## joshua_eur (27 Mai 2006)

merci


----------



## cedx (28 Mai 2006)

Le mac book est livré avec 512mo sur deux slot, soit deux fois 256, combien y a t il de slot pour ajouter de la ram?


----------



## caitsim (28 Mai 2006)

pour ceux que ça interresse concernant l'upgrade de la mémoire pour le MacBook et le MacBook Pro. Ici, Il s'agit en plus de la marque.


----------



## Tox (28 Mai 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> Le mac book est livré avec 512mo sur deux slot, soit deux fois 256, combien y a t il de slot pour ajouter de la ram?


 Le MacBook a deux slots. Il faudra donc se séparer des barrettes de 256 Mo pour des modèles de plus grande capacité.


----------



## cedx (29 Mai 2006)

il y a une difference entre la pc 5400 et la 5300 parcequ'au niveau fréquence c'est pareil...


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> il y a une difference entre la pc 5400 et la 5300 parcequ'au niveau fréquence c'est pareil...


 Il s'agit juste d'une question marketing. Il semblerait que 5300 = 667 MHz et que 5400 = 675 MHz. Bref, la 5400 semble réservée à l'overclocking.


----------



## freepda (29 Mai 2006)

Question bete sur un macbook on peu mettre une barette de 1go et laisser l'autre barette de 256 ? Il ne faut pas comme avant avoir forcement 2 barettes identiques ?


----------



## caitsim (30 Mai 2006)

freepda a dit:
			
		

> Question bete sur un macbook on peu mettre une barette de 1go et laisser l'autre barette de 256 ? Il ne faut pas comme avant avoir forcement 2 barettes identiques ?


non, mais tu perds le bénéfice du dual channel.


----------



## cedx (30 Mai 2006)

mais alors la 5400 elle va sur un macbook?


----------



## Tox (30 Mai 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> mais alors la 5400 elle va sur un macbook?


 La règle est la suivante : on peut toujours mettre de la mémoire plus rapide que le contrôleur qui la reçoit. Donc, oui, la 5400 fonctionnera à 667 MHz sans problème, puisqu'elle a été testée jusqu'à 675 MHz.


----------



## cedx (30 Mai 2006)

c'est bon ça pour MB ou MBPro?
http://www.1000ordi.fr/16545


----------



## silvbar (30 Mai 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon ça pour MB ou MBPro?
> http://www.1000ordi.fr/16545




non ce n'est pas bon , il semble que ce ne soit pas de la sodimm, donc imcompatible avec n'importe quel portable


----------



## dupontrodo (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai moi aussi une question concernant la mémoire sur le nouveau MacBook.
J'hésite entre passer à 1Go (2x512) ou 2Go (2x1Go). Voici les utilisations que je vais en faire :
- utilisation de GarageBand pour quelques effets et enregistrements guitare et voix
- retouches photos basiques
- iWeb

Je pense qu'1Go suffit non ???

Rodo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mai 2006)

L'idéal serait que tu prennes 1*Go. Et si ce n'est pas assez, tu pourras facilement rajouter de la RAM. 2*512 va te géner quand tu voudras booster un peu la bête. 

Mais il est clair qu'un giga c'est déjà très bien.


----------



## ickis (4 Juin 2006)

Aller c'est la question la plus bête et simple du topic :

Ou voit on la RAM sur un ibook? Il y a t-il un menu dans OSX ou alors faut voir ça au demarrage de la machine?

( je vais acheter un ibook d'occaz a qqn qui me dit ne pas savoir comment connaitre la qté de ram...)

Merciii


----------



## ickis (4 Juin 2006)

autres questions au passage... 
- la ram des macs c'est la même que la ram des PC?
- c'est facile à monter sois même sur un ibook g4 12"?

mercii


----------



## kaos (5 Juin 2006)

j ai acheté de la sodimm 512Mo pc3200 pour mon ibook 12p 1g2

normalement il faut de la pc 2700 , c est la vitesse mais si tu prends au-dessus c est aussi bon et en plus comme la ram  est faites pour tournée plus vite, ta ram chauffe moins ..en theorie


----------



## Tox (5 Juin 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> autres questions au passage...
> - la ram des macs c'est la même que la ram des PC?
> - c'est facile à monter sois même sur un ibook g4 12"?
> 
> mercii


La ram reste de la ram, selon les modèles de machine, cela peut être la même. Il n'y a plus depuis déjà assez longtemps (et c'est heureux) des modules de mémoire propre à un constructeur de machine.
Pour le montage, tu peux te référer au guide sur le site d'Apple. De toute manière, c'est assez simple. Le problème le plus répandu provient des utilisateurs qui n'osent pas appuyer assez fort sur la barrette pour l'insérer.

Pour connaître la quantité de mémoire : Pomme / A propos de ce Mac


----------



## ickis (5 Juin 2006)

thx ;-)


----------



## Fran6 (5 Juin 2006)

Hello everybody,

Moi, j'ai une barette de 512 Mo DDR SDRAM qui vient de lâcher sur mon powerbook qui n'a qu'un an.... Je suis un peu dég !!! Mais bon, c'est la vie !! Par contre, j'ai regardé sur le store c'est super cher par rapport à d'autres sites comme www.nextway.ch (j'habite en Suisse...). C'est plus de la moitié le prix... A croire que ça fait chier Apple de s'occuper de vendre des barettes de mémoire  

Sinon, une petite question: mieux vaut la changer soi-même ou le faire faire par quelqu'un dont c'est le boulôt ?? Je pensais le faire moi-même...

A+

Guinousssssss

PS: Au fait, y a pas une garantie qui fonctionne pour la mémoire ??


----------



## Tox (5 Juin 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> Moi, j'ai une barette de 512 Mo DDR SDRAM qui vient de lâcher sur mon powerbook qui n'a qu'un an.... Je suis un peu dég !!! Mais bon, c'est la vie !! Par contre, j'ai regardé sur le store c'est super cher par rapport à d'autres sites comme www.nextway.ch (j'habite en Suisse...). C'est plus de la moitié le prix... A croire que ça fait chier Apple de s'occuper de vendre des barettes de mémoire
> 
> ...


 Dans le désordre : oui, certains constructeurs garantissent leur mémoire, de 10 ans à vie. En Suisse, nous bénéficions de tarifs particulièrement intéressants et de toute manière, l'AS est très cher pour les barrettes (sauf quelques cas particuliers à l'achat d'une machine). Le changement des barrettes de mémoire n'est pas compliqué, réfère-toi à ton manuel. Attention enfin dans le cas du PB 15", de nombreux utilisateurs se sont plaints d'un slot mémoire défectueux (et non pas de barrette).


----------



## Fran6 (5 Juin 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Dans le désordre : oui, certains constructeurs garantissent leur mémoire, de 10 ans à vie. En Suisse, nous bénéficions de tarifs particulièrement intéressants et de toute manière, l'AS est très cher pour les barrettes (sauf quelques cas particuliers à l'achat d'une machine). Le changement des barrettes de mémoire n'est pas compliqué, réfère-toi à ton manuel. Attention enfin dans le cas du PB 15", de nombreux utilisateurs se sont plaints d'un slot mémoire défectueux (et non pas de barrette).



Salut Tox,

Je ne crois pas que ce soit un slot qui soit défectueux. Malgré tout, je vais faire la manip pour vérifier... Merci...


----------



## Fran6 (5 Juin 2006)

Et bien je crois que tu as raison !!! Il semblerait que ce soit le slot qui soit défectueux... Je suppose que sur un PB de plus d'un an la garantie ne fonctionne plus.... Ca va encore me coûter bonbon cette histoire... Je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store mais je suppose que je peux aller dans l'Apple Center de chez moi pour faire remplacer le slot non ???

En tout cas, merci Tox pour l'info !!!

A+

Guinouss

PS: J'ai vu dans un autre sujet qu'il y avait une extension de garantie pour ces machines-là... Il se trouve que je suis pile poil dedans... Va donc falloir que j'aille chez mon revendeur pour lui filer la machine...Pourvu qu'il ne me la garde pas deux semaines....


----------



## Tox (5 Juin 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> PS: J'ai vu dans un autre sujet qu'il y avait une extension de garantie pour ces machines-là... Il se trouve que je suis pile poil dedans... Va donc falloir que j'aille chez mon revendeur pour lui filer la machine...Pourvu qu'il ne me la garde pas deux semaines....


 C'est plutôt une chance, vu qu'un slot défectueux signifie le changement de la carte-mère.


----------



## Fran6 (5 Juin 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt une chance, vu qu'un slot défectueux signifie le changement de la carte-mère.



Pouloulou... Ca veut dire que je dois tout sauvegarder....pouloulou.....


----------



## Fran6 (6 Juin 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Pouloulou... Ca veut dire que je dois tout sauvegarder....pouloulou.....



Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est qu'il veut mmieux que je fasse une sauvegarde avant de donner mon ordinateur au magasin... J'y vais ce matin, on va bien voir ce qu'ils vont me dire...


----------



## Tox (6 Juin 2006)

Tiens-nous au courant, nombreux sont les utilisateurs victimes de cette panne. Pour une telle intervention, la sauvegarde est en effet nécessaire.


----------



## Fran6 (7 Juin 2006)

hello

je suis alle hier donner mon mac pour faire changer la carte mere: 4 a 5 jours selon le technicien... je vous tiens qu courant des que je l'ai...


----------



## nosousyman (8 Juin 2006)

je me suis toujour demandé à quoi pouvait servir des barettes de ram, à 900 euro le giga en PC2700, et à qui/quoi elles servent? voilà tout, c'est juste question de m'informer.


----------



## Fran6 (12 Juin 2006)

Ca y est, je viens de récupérer mon PB... Normalement avec carte mère neuve... Je l'ai donné Mardi dernier, donc moins d'une semaine... Ouf...une semaine sur un PC ça commençait à faire long...

a+

Guinousss


----------



## schumif (13 Juin 2006)

Hello à tous!!!

Je vais m'acheter logiquement un MBP en rentrant en france début aout.
Je souhaite lui rajouter de la ram. Mais étant aux states à l'heure actuelle, je me dis que ce serait plus judicieux que j'achete la ram supplémentaire ici.
J'ai trouvé un site sérieux, mais ils ont plusieurs marques pour la RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...09221136+130911434&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=381

Est ce que vous pensais, que certaines marques sont à proscrire d'entrée. Je pense me tourner vers du Patriot, vous en pensez quoi?
Et surtout vous avez rajoutez quoi dedans les votre de Macbook et Macbook pro.

Autre question, un MBP avec 1,5Go, ca suffit, ou alors j'envisage direct de passez aux 2Go vu le prix et je revendrai ma barrette d'origine?

Merci d'avance


----------



## intra (16 Juin 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je viens de récupérer mon PB... Normalement avec carte mère neuve... Je l'ai donné Mardi dernier, donc moins d'une semaine... Ouf...une semaine sur un PC ça commençait à faire long...
> 
> a+
> 
> Guinousss




Chalut Guinouss,

t as de  la chanche!!! Moi j ai eu le meme prob et mon PB est encore sous reparation (ca fait deja une semaine). Au fait ca m etonne que pour toi ca a pris si epu de tps. Moi j ai eu le prob aux USA et la bas ils m avaient dit qu il fallait une semanie pour remplacer la carte mere. Donc quand ici en allemagne ils m ont parle du meme delais je ne me suis pas etonne. Cela veut dire que finalement le sav francais est plus rapide que celui americain?

Dans un message precedent tu parles d un manip pour verifier si c le slot ou la barrette qui est defectuese. T as fait quoi?? Pour moi c deja tard et j ai fait confience au revendeur americain qui sembait sur que c t la faute au slot (ici en allemagne ils ont ete plus calm et ils m ont dit que c t possible mais qu ils devaient verifier). Donc je saurais qqc seulemtn quand je vais recuperer mon Mac. En tous cas j aimerais bien tester que tout est en ordre. Je suis encore sous garatie mais pas pour longtemps donc si ca m.. encore cette fois je suis vraiment dans la m.. (en plus il se trouve que mon PB n est pas dans ceux pour lesquels on parle d extension de garamtie-personne est apparemment a l abri).  Je pense serieusement aussi a l apple care ...

Bref tu vois j aimerais avoir de certitudes...

Merki


----------



## teimys (21 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous....

je souhaiterais acheter une barette mémoire 1G pour mon powerbook G4 15"...

j'en ai vu une sur le site "ramshopping" (conseillé par kingston) ....

est-ce que quelqu'un connait ce site et peut me dire si il est fiable ou non ????

d'autre part j'ai lu les mesages sur le slot défectueux sur les 15 " c'est quoi au juste ????  

merci d'avance pour les réponses


----------



## kapso (22 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Je vais très prochainement investir dans un MacBook Noir avec une configuration de base.
Par contre, je souhaiterais lui faire cadeau de 2 barettes de RAM de 1Go.
Je voudrais donc savoir quelle RAM achetée et si possible sur quels sites (les moins chers ).

Merci d'avance ! !


----------



## oscarito (23 Juin 2006)

kapso a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je vais très prochainement investir dans un MacBook Noir avec une configuration de base.
> Par contre, je souhaiterais lui faire cadeau de 2 barettes de RAM de 1Go.
> ...


 
Il faut de la So-DIMM DDR2 à 667 mhz, c'est à dire de la PC5300.

J'ai acheté les miennes ici : http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4789099?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

159 $ les deux gigas, c'est vraiment pas cher, livraison ultra-rapide (commandé vendredi dernier, reçu mercredi). Prevoir 19.98 $ de frais de livraison + 32 euros de tva payé à DHL à la reception en France. Soit environ, 172 euros au total.

Elles marchent parfaitement bien sur mon macbook.


----------



## kapso (24 Juin 2006)

Génial. Merci beaucoup.
Je vais donc pouvoir bientôt passer ma commande !


----------



## maxlall (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vais bientot devenir un utilisateur de mac (macbook noir qui devrait arriver aujourd'hui  ) et je souhaiterais, comme beaucoup, augmenter la RAM.

Ma question est la suivante, est ce que le dual channel donne un gain significatif de puissance? Pour la théorie j'ai bien compris, mais en pratique? Les gains sont-ils visible uniquement sur des jeux? Ou également sur des applications bureautique, photos... 

J'envisageait de remplacer 1 barette de 256 ce qui ferais 1Go+256.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

PS : Promo du jour chez Macway, 88TTC pour 1Go sodimm de ram Macintel au lieu de 104, c'est une bonne affaire? 8 de frais de port


----------



## kapso (26 Juin 2006)

Un truc un peu bizarre sur cette RAM sur MacWay : il me pr&#233;cise pas la garantie... Y en a pas ? (Et on ne connait pas non plus la marque : Corsair ? )


----------



## -Theush- (26 Juin 2006)

Visiblement il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'acheter la ram a part, vaut il mieux acheter a 2 fois 512 sur le store et changer en deux fois 1 gigas (parait que les deux meme barettes c'est mieux???? vrai???).
Ou alors acheter a un giga sur le store et compenser avec une autre a part (macway) masi sans doute diff&#233;rente.


Je vais acqu&#233;rir un mpb que pensez vous de ca????
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5164&bloc=opinions&new=0#blocs


----------



## -Theush- (29 Juin 2006)

Voila je viens d'acheter deux barettes sur http://shop4.outpost.com/product/478...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
Espérons qu'elles arrivent...


----------



## Smull (8 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon Ibook 700 Mhz ramant de plus en plus je me suis procuré cette barrette http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=890 que je crois compatible. Je l'ai installée dans le bon logement (entre les loquets), j'ai rallumé l'ordinateur qui ne semble pas reconnaître cette nouvelle mémoire dans les Informations Système (indiqué comme vide). N'ayant jamais fait une telle opération, je ne sais pas s'il faut  "installer" cette barette, ou si l'opération a mal été effectuée, voire si il faudrait nettoyer d'éventuelles traces de doigts sur les connecteurs...

Si d'autre part vous avez une marche à suivre plus explicite que celle donnée dans l'aide MAC, je vous en serai reconnaissant!

Merci pour votre aide, dans l'attente de vous lire,


----------



## Smull (9 Juillet 2006)

Smull a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon Ibook 700 Mhz ramant de plus en plus je me suis procuré cette barrette http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=890 que je crois compatible. Je l'ai installée dans le bon logement (entre les loquets), j'ai rallumé l'ordinateur qui ne semble pas reconnaître cette nouvelle mémoire dans les Informations Système (indiqué comme vide). N'ayant jamais fait une telle opération, je ne sais pas s'il faut  "installer" cette barette, ou si l'opération a mal été effectuée, voire si il faudrait nettoyer d'éventuelles traces de doigts sur les connecteurs...
> 
> ...



Une petite réponse pour aider un petit nouveau! 
Pendant ce temps, j'ai fait quelques recherches : ce peut-il qu'il faille changer de mémoire dans le cadre de la garantie?


----------



## Tox (9 Juillet 2006)

Smull a dit:
			
		

> Une petite réponse pour aider un petit nouveau!
> Pendant ce temps, j'ai fait quelques recherches : ce peut-il qu'il faille changer de mémoire dans le cadre de la garantie?


 Es-tu sûr d'avoir bien fixé la barrette. Tu ne serais pas le premier à ne pas avoir pressé assez fort...


----------



## Smull (9 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce qu'il faut appuyer &#224; tel point que la barrette soit sous l'&#233;paisseur des loquets?


----------



## majester la pince (10 Juillet 2006)

salut il ne faux pas non plus appuyé comme un sauvage! tu doit entendre un clic, une fois en place elle ne doit plus bougé et être calais par les encoches.


----------



## Fran6 (11 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

J'étais venu il y a quelques semaines vous raconter mes péripéties avec mon slot défectueux. Et bien, il se trouve que ce fameux slot ne marche encore pas... Alors, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont fait chez Apple, mais de là à dire qu'il n'ont pas changé la carte mère, il n'y a qu'un pas à franchir !!! JE vais donc le renvoyer une nouvelle fois.... Quel merdier....


----------



## Toxibuz (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ai pass&#233; commande de mon macbook la journ&#233;e pass&#233;e et je souhaiterais y mettre deux barettes de 1 Go. 

J'ai trouv&#233; sur le net des barettes Corsair ( garantie &#224; vie ) en Sodimm DDR2 PC5300 au tarif de 93&#8364; donc c'est raisonnable. 

Savez vous si elles seront compatibles ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fran6 (12 Juillet 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> J'étais venu il y a quelques semaines vous raconter mes péripéties avec mon slot défectueux. Et bien, il se trouve que ce fameux slot ne marche encore pas... Alors, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont fait chez Apple, mais de là à dire qu'il n'ont pas changé la carte mère, il n'y a qu'un pas à franchir !!! JE vais donc le renvoyer une nouvelle fois.... Quel merdier....



En ce qui me concerne, je suis allé voir mon revendeur qui ne comprends pas... Je lui ai expliqué que j'ai une tonne de  boulôt en ce moment. Il m'a mis une barrette de 1Go à la place des 2 de 512Mo en attendant... Donc, pour le moment, il n'est pas encore en réparation, mais j'irai sûrement dans 2 ou 3 semaines...


----------



## pomme-accro (12 Juillet 2006)

Salut les amis,

J'aurais aimé, si cela était possible, avoir votre avis sur ceci:
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/1-GB-PC5300...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment

En tout cas c'est vraiment pas cher  173  pour 2x 1giga livré
Alors fiable ou risqué? Peut être pas beaucoup plus que de l'acheter chez macway (sans marque aussi)
Et en passant le produit est garantit 10 ans 
Alors que chez Macway aucun signe d'une garantie !!

Merci pour votre réponse, bonne soirée.


----------



## Tox (13 Juillet 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> 
> En tout cas c'est vraiment pas cher  173 &#8364; pour 2x 1giga livr&#233;
> Alors fiable ou risqu&#233;? Peut &#234;tre pas beaucoup plus que de l'acheter chez macway (sans marque aussi)
> ...


Pour plus ou moins le m&#234;me prix, tu peux avoir des barrettes de marque... En passant, 1 Gb Corsair vaut, en Suisse, moins de 75.- &#8364;. Je pr&#233;sume donc qu'il y a moyen de faire de bonnes affaires sur le march&#233; europ&#233;en aussi.


----------



## mac loose (15 Juillet 2006)

re

voici un lien sur ebay

je me demande si cela vaut vraiment le coup et si kingston est compatible avec apple 

je demande cela car je suis tellement chanceux qu'il faudrai que cela tombe sur moi donc je préfère que vous me le confirmiez

le lien:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/1Go-Kingston-PC4...ryZ64094QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


merci:love:


----------



## mac loose (15 Juillet 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> 
> J'aurais aimé, si cela était possible, avoir votre avis sur ceci:
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/1-GB-PC5300-S0-DIMM-f-MacBook-Pro-iMac-Mac-mini-Intel_W0QQitemZ6882536354QQihZ013QQcategoryZ108228QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment
> ...


 
je viens de commander un giga suite à ton lien 

on verra bien si c'est pas de l'arnaque

@+


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander un giga suite à ton lien
> 
> on verra bien si c'est pas de l'arnaque
> 
> @+


*

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## mac loose (16 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens nous au courant




apparemment et je touche du bois mais cela n'a pas l'air d'être de l'arnaque 

je verrais bien 

le seul souci est que les envois ne se font pas par la poste puisque bien entendu en dehors de la france mais par gls, fedex....donc il faut être présent en live

j'ai par ailleurs l'habitude d'utiliser ebay (japon....) et là j'attends le résultat surtout par rapport à la compatibilité 

@+


----------



## pomme-accro (16 Juillet 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander un giga suite &#224; ton lien
> 
> on verra bien si c'est pas de l'arnaque
> 
> @+



J'esp&#232;re en tout cas que tu n'auras pas de mauvaise surprise et que si par malheur tu en avais tu ne m'en tiendrais pas rigeur !!!
Merci de te sacrifier pour la communaut&#233;e macbookienne, tu sera notre martyr ou notre h&#233;ros!
En tout cas fait nous part de tes impressions ;-)))


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

oups j'ai oubli&#233; de vous orienter vers les 2 nouveaux sujet d&#233;di&#233;s


----------

